# Nigel Farage



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2019)

The best mainstream politician.

Isn't going away. Also very establishment.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2019)

YIn 21??


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2019)

he's so good, he isn't actually standing himself ...

not even against the speaker - which was threatened a while ago, IIRC


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

Humberto said:


> YIn 21??


Last yin


----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2019)

I didn't mean 'best' in that I like or approve of him just that he seems resourceful, and has the media creeping up to him. Can't wait to see the back of him, but I reckon he will just keep re-spawning indefinitely. Anyway, thread wasn't very er... good.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2019)

He's consistent, I'll give him that:


----------



## A380 (May 10, 2020)

Any one know if this picture is real, pixels or a look a like. Seems a bit too good to be true.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

That looks a bit Windows Painty unfortunately


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

Does a Photo Show Nigel Farage with National Front Leader Martin Webster in the '70s?
					

It's quite difficult to positively identify a person based on a single, decades-old photograph.




					www.snopes.com
				








			Richard Verrall national front - Google Search


----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2020)

Possibly Cold War Steve's finest work...


----------



## Deadstick 1944 (May 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Possibly Cold War Steve's finest work...
> 
> View attachment 213013


LOL!!!!


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2020)

Nigel Farage schooldays letter reveals concerns over fascism
					

Channel 4 News obtains a letter about Ukip leader Nigel Farage, from his days as a schoolboy, in which teachers are quoted as accusing him of being "racist" and "fascist".




					www.channel4.com


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



good riddance
however his work is done
Ferrari next please


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Possibly Cold War Steve's finest work...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> good riddance
> however his work is done
> Ferrari next please


took the words right from my keyboard


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2020)

Pretty sure that letter surfaced a few years ago as I remember reading one like it


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure that letter surfaced a few years ago as I remember reading one like it



Yes, it did: I remember at least one newspaper reporting on it - the _Independent_ IIRC. I must admit, I've never really thought of Fartage as a full-on jackbooted Nazi: Francisco Franco always seems to be more his type of fascist...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, it did: I remember at least one newspaper reporting on it - the _Independent_ IIRC. I must admit, I've never really thought of Fartage as a full-on jackbooted Nazi: Francisco Franco always seems to be more his type of fascist...








FF seems to be a jackbooter himself

E2a I wouldn't be surprised if NF donned jackboots behind closed doors


----------



## A380 (Jun 11, 2020)

WE ARE SOOING TWEETA FASEBOK AND INSTAGRUM FOR TRUMPS FREEDAM OFF SPEETCH
					

Help Simon Harris raise money to support The Trussell Trust



					www.justgiving.com


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 11, 2020)

.


----------



## phillm (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2020)

imagine what his breath is like <shudders>


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 11, 2020)

stale beer, gammon fibres between the teeth, and tobacco fug


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2020)

I wonder what his German wife thinks of his adolescent liking for Hitler Youth songs ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2020)

his German ex-wife


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 11, 2020)

Dulwich Nazis. I hate Dulwich Nazis


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2020)

The hitler youth songs bit, was that in any way normal ? My school was full of racist shits but nothing like that. I mean how did he even find them out.


----------



## A380 (Jun 11, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder what his German wife thinks of his adolescent liking for Hitler Youth songs ...



He’s living with his French girlfriend now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2020)

A380 said:


> He’s living with his French girlfriend now.


The mind boggles ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2020)

Gone from LBC (before being pushed) is hardly a victory against this cunt but will take it. 

Hopefully the BBC and other cunts will stop giving him headline billing following this. I am not that confident though  

Searching #Farage on twitter is a good way to block a lot of other cunts.


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2020)

🧐


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 11, 2020)

A380 said:


> He’s living with his French girlfriend now.






220 × 285


----------



## teqniq (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 11, 2020)

I always liked this


----------



## keybored (Jun 11, 2020)

A380 said:


> Any one know if this picture is real, pixels or a look a like. Seems a bit too good to be true.
> 
> View attachment 211829


Not pixels but not him.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 11, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> 220 × 285


She gave Tyndall the old heave ho to run off with Jordan and then ran off with a teenager Terry Cooper. His book at least by the sleeve notes looks fun to be honest
Death by Dior: Amazon.co.uk: Cooper, Terry: 9780956803863: Books


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2020)

What's his next move I wonder; perhaps  join the 'culture war' in some form. Is this the end of Farage and a humiliation too far? Or will a stalled Brexit re-invigorate his showmanship and gallery pleasing? 

Personally I think he's a busted flush. I fucking hope so anyway. Either that or he has to have skin thicker than a rhino.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2020)

Humberto said:


> What's his next move I wonder; perhaps  join the 'culture war' in some form. Is this the end of Farage and a humiliation too far? Or will a stalled Brexit re-invigorate his showmanship and gallery pleasing?
> 
> Personally I think he's a busted flush. I fucking hope so anyway. Either that or he has to have skin thicker than a rhino.



Didn't he do some stuff in the states? Kind of surprised he didn't dash off for those Fox $$$ and the ready made cultural war.


----------



## gosub (Jun 12, 2020)

Humberto said:


> What's his next move I wonder; perhaps  join the 'culture war' in some form. Is this the end of Farage and a humiliation too far? Or will a stalled Brexit re-invigorate his showmanship and gallery pleasing?
> 
> Personally I think he's a busted flush. I fucking hope so anyway. Either that or he has to have skin thicker than a rhino.



Read the Telegraph take on it, (don't even want to imagine the Express' take on it.) quite like them putting it on the lines of "

The station previously employed Katie Hopkins, another controversial commentator, who found fame as a candidate on The Apprentice and went on to write columns appealing to the Far Right.

She lost her job with LBC after calling for a “final solution” after the Manchester Arena bombing.


----------



## pesh (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

pesh said:


>


can people still get hold of buckets of slurry as they used to do?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 12, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> can people still get hold of buckets of slurry as they used to do?


Well there's one currently leading the UK Government, so I'm sure you can at least write to one...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 12, 2020)

Nigel Farage leaves LBC to spend more time with his ego
					

Former UKIP leader, former MEP and former parliamentary candidate Nigel Farage has quit his LBC radio show after deciding to spend more time with his ego.




					newsthump.com
				




Lol


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 12, 2020)

Now LBC just needs to sack every other one of its presenters, all of whom are appalling scumbags.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2020)

Hasn’t there been someone wanting to set up a UK version of Fox News for a while? Seen it mentioned before. I guess media impartiality rules might stop them doing something totally mental. Banks/Tice would probably chip in for it. Nige is totally unflushable, he’ll be back.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 12, 2020)

bimble said:


> The hitler youth songs bit, was that in any way normal ? My school was full of racist shits but nothing like that. I mean how did he even find them out.


 No idea there was a fascination about WW2 when I was at school some of the older teachers had served.
  "Shut up about the waffen SS or I will beat you like we beat them in 44" is one conversation I remember . Never saw any hitler youth songs though. Didn't really understand how evil the Nazis really were just they were the baddies.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm a few years older than farridge - and all through school from 1965 to 1975, our history and geography education was appalling  - apart from the rat tat playground games which I didn't take much part in (they didn't mean much to me because we didn't get a TV until 1970) there were my dad's aircraft books and a few stories about leaving the bath filled with water (he was just old enough to do national service) a family around the corner with a VW Beetle who may have been German -or something ... I never saw any boy-specific comics .

So I didn't get to learn anything much about the war until my teens listening to the old timer radio hams ...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 12, 2020)

As an aside, this was spotted in woodland adjoining Farage's home village:

Tree Guevara: face of iconic revolutionary spotted in Bromley woodland 

I'm not convinced, looks more like Abimael Guzman to me


----------



## bimble (Jun 12, 2020)

I knew far too much about the nazis far too young, because my grandparents on my dads side were concentration camp survivors. He never once mentioned it but she was compelled to talk about it, in detail, to me when I was really very young (she wasn’t well mentally as you might expect) . Years later when school got round to doing a 40 minute history lesson on the holocaust as part of gcse, thats the only bit of the years of school I actually remember, for how crass and shallow and utterly shit it was, just some numbers, copy from the board, we won the war the end.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 13, 2020)

“Nigel Farage is a particularly pungent skidmark on the underpants of Britain. Nobody can be genuinely surprised by his latest belches of base bigotry.”


James O Brien. Didn't knee Farage in the bollocks every staff meeting though.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Hasn’t there been someone wanting to set up a UK version of Fox News for a while? Seen it mentioned before. I guess media impartiality rules might stop them doing something totally mental. Banks/Tice would probably chip in for it. Nige is totally unflushable, he’ll be back.



Doubt it - the reason a UK version of Fox News hasn't been set up is probably because (due to all the right-wing papers) there isn't a gap in the market.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> “Nigel Farage is a particularly pungent skidmark on the underpants of Britain. Nobody can be genuinely surprised by his latest belches of base bigotry.”
> 
> 
> James O Brien. Didn't knee Farage in the bollocks every staff meeting though.


I have a token alt-right colleague.  After exchanging words, we simply agreed to "not talk politics at work" - which actually meant having as little to do with each other as possible.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2020)

Lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2020)

There should be a few million in the bank account of the old one ...


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2020)

Grifters gotta grift.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder if anyone will fall for it this time and hand over money ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if anyone will fall for it this time and hand over money ...


They will and/others will


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 14, 2020)

Perhaps he should get statue-guarding into the new party as it seems to go down well with the gammon ...


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Think they edited out the words "Fuck me" at the beginning. A bit dishonest.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Think they edited out the words "Fuck me" at the beginning. A bit dishonest.


Obviously edited and taken out of context before I get accused of posting something fake. 

If only.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2020)

If something like that were to actually happen, I might find myself susceptible to the suggestion that a god existed ...


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> If something like that were to actually happen, I might find myself susceptible to the suggestion that a god existed ...


If god existed then Farage would have died in that plane crash.


----------



## A380 (Jun 20, 2020)

At least his statue will be cheap £29.99 from a garden centre near you:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 218645



His speech got cancelled due to lack of numbers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2020)

Let's hope he still attended and gets quarantined returning from that mask-free event ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 23, 2020)

he was allowed into the US under a ‘national interest’ exemption which is now being investigated by a congressman.









						Investigation launched into Nigel Farage's travel to US to attend Trump rally
					

Mississippi House member says exemption given to ex-UKIP leader raises ‘troubling questions’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




tbh it’s probably in our national interest that the cunt pisses off over there. Suspect he might be pitching for a media gig while he’s at it given his recent employment status here.


----------



## maomao (Jun 23, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> he was allowed into the US under a ‘national interest’ exemption which is now being investigated by a congressman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The infection rate over there is much higher than ours now. With any luck he'll make my celebrity death prediction from three months ago come true.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## purves grundy (Jun 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


Can't look at that.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Aaaargh!   My eyes!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2020)

Initially I thought "Katie Hopkins" ...


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2020)

Nige may be a patriotic isolationist Brit most of the time, but he clearly has a soft spot for American Far-Right Christian wingnuts. Here he is objecting to a BLM protest in up-state New York at a Baptist Church that gives away Armalite rifles to congregants who according to the pastor “been so viciously attacked by anti-Christian socialist policies,”.




Personally, I would not demonstrate in a chapel surrounded by a congregation of well-armed fanatical Baptofascists, but I have great admiration for those who have the guts to do so.

Upstate New York church faces backlash for AR-15 giveaway


----------



## Numbers (Jul 7, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> His speech got cancelled due to lack of numbers.


I was busy, which is a shame cos I’d have got on the podium and smacked him in his gob.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 7, 2020)

It’s like now that he’s achieved Brexit then he doesn’t have to pretend to be non-racist and reasonable to keep some of the public on side. That and there’s money in being a contrarian shitsack, pitching for a media spot in the US.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)

Good Typo


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 12, 2020)

Suppose he can establish himself in the US, therefore avoiding the post-Brexit catastrophe here, brought on by a government with all the capability and dignity of a load of barking seals on a bouncy castle.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 221870
> 
> Good Typo


If only it was so easy as a lancing to get get rid of him


----------



## MrSki (Aug 13, 2020)

Latest from Cold War Steve.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## teqniq (Aug 16, 2020)

Who indeed?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2020)

Where are those incontinent seagulls when you need them ?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2020)

Patel is too liberal shocker


----------



## teqniq (Aug 16, 2020)

According to one of the commenters under this tweet it's been reported to the police. Not that I expect them to actually do anythng:


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2020)

Not sure it actually is illegal. I've been to a Premier Inn fairly recently, and masks were optional. 

Hang him anyway, obvs.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 16, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Not sure it actually is illegal. I've been to a Premier Inn fairly recently, and masks were optional.
> 
> Hang him anyway, obvs.


Genuinely think hanging would represent a lost opportunity; put him in a remotely controlled light aircraft until at an altitude of 10,000 feet and then take the batteries out of the remote.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Genuinely think hanging would represent a lost opportunity; put him in a remotely controlled light aircraft until at an altitude of 10,000 feet and then take the batteries out of the remote.


Only if we can switch it to taking the batteries out of the plane and give Liam Fox the job.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 16, 2020)

This made me smile:



like this gem of a reply too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## PaperJake (Aug 18, 2020)

Somtimes people think differently to you that doesn't justify being childish cunts about it.   💂‍♂️


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

PaperJake said:


> Somtimes people think differently to you that doesn't justify being childish cunts about it.   💂‍♂️



Fuck off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2020)

PaperJake said:


> Somtimes people think differently to you that doesn't justify being childish cunts about it.   💂‍♂️


Bet u have a flag in ur Twitter handle


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## PaperJake (Aug 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Bet u have a flag in ur Twitter handle


I don't use that cesspit


----------



## two sheds (Aug 18, 2020)

which cesspit do you use? apart from this one of course


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

teqniq said:


> This made me smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's too cheap to buy a 2 pint round


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

teqniq said:


> This made me smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if there was ever a face which demanded a pint of novichok, that's the one


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> which cesspit do you use? apart from this one of course



I'm guessing Parler.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

PaperJake said:


> I don't use that cesspit


you've come to shit in our cesspit i see


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm guessing Parler.


i doubt it, we've established he can't stand the french on the dunkirk spirit thread


----------



## two sheds (Aug 18, 2020)

now that shocks me


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> now that shocks me


bet he still drinks their wine, eats their cheese, and enjoys a pint of kronenbourg

i'd offer him a gauloise but i;m sure he's a marlboro man


----------



## PaperJake (Aug 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you've come to shit in our cesspit i see


Well I was planning on mainly just lurking a bit, but as I'm suddenly so popular here I might change my mind.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 18, 2020)

so why do you like our Nige so much? Man of the people, drinks beer, commodities trader, bit of a racist?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2020)

Which former cunt is this, then?
Is that bollocks twat still banned?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 18, 2020)

Unrolled thread on new reveleations re Farage Wikileaks and those emails:









						Thread by @carolecadwalla: "NEW: Mueller's Trump-Russia investigation about to explode on @nigel_farage's doorstep. A leak from a draft legal doc indicates his associat […]"
					

Thread by @carolecadwalla: "NEW: Mueller's Trump-Russia investigation about to explode on @nigel_farage's doorstep. A leak from a draft legal associate Ted Malloch was told by key Trump advisor, Roger Stone, to "get to Assange" & "get the pending […]"




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> so why do you like our Nige so much? Man of the people, drinks beer, commodities trader, bit of a racist?


Also born (& still lives) in West Kent; the wrong bit.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2020)

The kernt


----------



## Argonia (Aug 18, 2020)

Bollox is permabanned, yes


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Bollox is permabanned, yes


probs them, then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2020)

PaperJake said:


> Well I was planning on mainly just lurking a bit, but as I'm suddenly so popular here I might change my mind.


Isn’t there a necrophiliac website you can go wank yourself to death on?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2020)

A specialist necrophiliac website involving baby animals


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Latest from Cold War Steve.


Subtle...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn’t there a necrophiliac website you can go wank yourself to death on?


Wouldn't wanking themselves to death just describe what necrophiles viewing such a site would do anyway?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Latest from Cold War Steve.


Surely he'd be leading them, pint in hand, into a wetherspoons


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2020)

PaperJake said:


> Somtimes people think differently to you that doesn't justify being childish cunts about it.   💂‍♂️


Ahhh, there's something truly pathetic about the banned returner who has to return again just to justify the opinion he just got banned for. It's almost as if he cares about being banned...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Ahhh, there's something truly pathetic about the banned returner who has to return again just to justify the opinion he just got banned for. It's almost as if he cares about being banned...
> 
> View attachment 227070


He's got no mates, auld pj


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Which former cunt is this, then?
> Is that bollocks twat still banned?


Bollox upgraded his temp ban to a permaban by, the moment he returned, launching into a big crywank about why he got banned when people are calling each other cunts all over the shop. Thereby demonstrating that he'd missed the point by a country mile and then some.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Bollox upgraded his temp ban to a permaban by, the moment he returned, launching into a big crywank about why he got banned when people are calling each other cunts all over the shop. Thereby demonstrating that he'd missed the point by a cunty mile and then some.


Fixed for you


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Fixed for you


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Argonia (Aug 19, 2020)

I for one am sad to see Paper Jake go. What a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 19, 2020)

In a staggering coincidence, it appears "papierjaqques" was banned soon afterward, how sad that PaperJake never got a chance to connect with his Francophone soulmate.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 22, 2020)

Funny, that.

Did anyone watch the Panorama program? Looks to be stuff that many people were already aware of, or at the very least suspected.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Did anyone watch the Panorama program? Looks to be stuff that many people were already aware of, or at the very least suspected.


im not aware, can you explain what this is about?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> im not aware, can you explain what this is about?


Money laundering and the city of London. Farage taking money from a dodgy Russian bod. I will try to watch it on iPlayer whilst I'm at my mums and report back. Unless of course if someone else on here's seen it and would care to give their observations.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Money laundering and the city of London. Farage taking money from a dodgy Russian bod. I will try to watch it on iPlayer whilst I'm at my mums and report back. Unless of course if someone else on here's seen it and would care to give their observations.


tried to google it but there are endless results for Farage and Donations


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 22, 2020)

Isn't this just like the endless Trump revelations? There's some big reveal about something or other and then the people who love him don't care and everyone else just continues to think he's a cunt?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> tried to google it but there are endless results for Farage and Donations


Last nights Panorama should be on iplayer. Will try & watch it later.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Money laundering and the city of London. Farage taking money from a dodgy Russian bod. I will try to watch it on iPlayer whilst I'm at my mums and report back. Unless of course if someone else on here's seen it and would care to give their observations.



It was a British bod with links to Russia, who appeared to be laundering Russian money (not sure if they explicitly alleged that or not, but there was clear evidence that he was running companies with falsified accounts).


----------



## Thaw (Sep 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Funny, that.
> 
> Did anyone watch the Panorama program? Looks to be stuff that many people were already aware of, or at the very least suspected.




I've got 2 passports. Is that suspicious or bad?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Thaw said:


> I've got 2 passports. Is that suspicious or bad?


are donating large sums to british political parties?

if not then having 2 passports is prudent.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 22, 2020)

Thaw said:


> I've got 2 passports. Is that suspicious or bad?


He had two passports in different names, which is apparently not allowed. He also resigned from one of his company boards and was replaced on the same day by his other identity. Not the most dodgy aspect, though.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 2, 2020)

The scumbag is applying to change the name of the Brexit party to the Reform Party, the aim is to focus on lockdown. The only slight upside to this that I can think of is that it may well split off support from the vermin and cause internal strife within the party itself. BBC as usual giving him the oxygen of publicity:









						Nigel Farage: Brexit Party to focus on fighting lockdown
					

The party leader applies to change its name to Reform UK, calling the PM's Covid response "woeful".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2020)

An open sewer of a man


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

It would be such a pity if he caught CV19 while spouting crap at Trump's rallies ...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> An open sewer of a man


Can open sewers be venal, opportunistic, or even quite as repellent as the frog-faced one? I think not


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> It would be such a pity if he caught CV19 while spouting crap at Trump's rallies ...



He'd survive it, no doubt. The wrong uns usually do.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> He'd survive it, no doubt. The wrong uns usually do.


yeah those odds are really being tested though...high time one of them rolls a 7


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The only slight upside to this that I can think of is that it may well split off support from the vermin and cause internal strife within the party itself.


Yeah, that was basically my silver-lining too. There seem to be a lot of people (or possibly just people who are quite vocal about it) disillusioned by Johnson and his "draconian impositions on our freedoms, rah rah" who would happily flock to Farage.

If he's as successful with this as he was with Brexit, the damage that one man has wrought is sickening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, that was basically my silver-lining too. There seem to be a lot of people (or possibly just people who are quite vocal about it) disillusioned by Johnson and his "draconian impositions on our freedoms, rah rah" who would happily flock to Farage.
> 
> If he's as successful with this as he was with Brexit, the damage that one man has wrought is sickening.


on the other hand he should open himself up to not only coronavirus but all the seasonal lurgies which are going round.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> on the other hand he should open himself up to not only coronavirus but all the seasonal lurgies which are going round.



 He should open himself up with a sharp instrument.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> He should open himself up with a sharp instrument.


yes, he should commit  _seppuku_


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, he should commit  _seppuku_



Whilst flying a light aircraft


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 2, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Whilst flying a light aircraft


With a broken altimeter and a cheap compass.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> With a broken altimeter and a cheap compass.


and some rusty parts from a bicycle made for two


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Farage has now launched an investment tip scheme called Fortune & Freedom, not without criticism.









						Nigel Farage's 'monumentally risky' plan to 'take back control' of your money
					

The man who not too long ago described himself as "skint" has launched a new plan to help people benefit from his financial wisdom and "take back control" of their finances




					www.google.com


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> If he's as successful with this as he was with Brexit, the damage that one man has wrought is sickening.


One issue he faces is that because he was successful with Brexit, there's no longer national PR elections to build his political movement on, and - as we've seen over and over - new parties tend to struggle really badly with FPTP


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2020)

Not so sure he'll get anywhere with this (certainly hope not). I have a feeling that he can see the writing on the wall for the Tangerine Shitgibbon and having once nailed his colours to the mast of that fast sinking ship is looking for somewhere else to be relevant.
Think the man is probably a busted flush though and other than a few loons no-one will pay that much attention to him. He's basically a posh version of "Tommy" who appeals to people who can at least spell the word foreigner rather than just hate on it.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The scumbag is applying to change the name of the Brexit party to the Reform Party, the aim is to focus on lockdown. The only slight upside to this that I can think of is that it may well split off support from the vermin and cause internal strife within the party itself. BBC as usual giving him the oxygen of publicity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More grifting


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The scumbag is applying to change the name of the Brexit party to the Reform Party, the aim is to focus on lockdown. The only slight upside to this that I can think of is that it may well split off support from the vermin and cause internal strife within the party itself. BBC as usual giving him the oxygen of publicity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should team up with Laurence Fox to become the Reclaimform Party


----------



## pesh (Nov 2, 2020)

Fox and Farage. worst pub ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

pesh said:


> Fox and Farage. worst pub ever.


Isn't it a shit wallpaper shop too?
Except they've run out of wallpaper as all imports are banned and all that's left is whitewash


----------



## gosub (Nov 2, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't this just like the endless Trump revelations? There's some big reveal about something or other and then the people who love him don't care and everyone else just continues to think he's a cunt?


 I think an Assange trial, in the States, under a Biden administration could prove intersting


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2020)

killer b said:


> One issue he faces is that because he was successful with Brexit, there's no longer national PR elections to build his political movement on, and - as we've seen over and over - new parties tend to struggle really badly with FPTP



I doubt he intends to win any elections, just to rope in a load more £1000 'application fees' from wannabe candidates. By the time there's any kind of election the whole lockdown thing will be moot one way or another anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I doubt he intends to win any elections, just to rope in a load more £1000 'application fees' from wannabe candidates. By the time there's any kind of election the whole lockdown thing will be moot one way or another anyway.


A jail sentence for fraud would be most welcome though


----------



## oryx (Nov 2, 2020)

Latest move is just more naked opportunism, unsurprisingly.

When (hopefully not if) there is a vaccine or the virus recedes as happened in 1920, what populist cause will he move onto next?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2020)

oryx said:


> Latest move is just more naked opportunism, unsurprisingly.
> 
> When (hopefully not if) there is a vaccine or the virus recedes as happened in 1920, what populist cause will he move onto next?



Reunification of the UK and Kent.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 2, 2020)

gosub said:


> I think an Assange trial, in the States, under a Biden administration could prove intersting


He may well become persona non grata there in any case if Biden wins. He was after all declared a 'person of interest' by the FBI in relation to Russian interference in the last US presedential election. The only thing that offers him protected status right now is Trump.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2020)

oryx said:


> Latest move is just more naked opportunism, unsurprisingly.
> 
> When (hopefully not if) there is a vaccine or the virus recedes as happened in 1920, what populist cause will he move onto next?



Changing Snickers back to Marathon, or bringing back white dog shit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2020)

Frage flogging bullion and ropy once in a lifetime shitcake investments in unregulated vehicles set up to fail by his chums. you may lose your investment and whatever is left in your pension pot  once they have finished with you.


----------



## Argonia (Nov 2, 2020)

Farrago's days are numbered


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Farrago's days are numbered


He’s  strong brand for the right market...

Twats mostly


----------



## Argonia (Nov 2, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> He’s  strong brand for the right market...
> 
> Twats mostly



Post-Brexit he's an utter fucking irrelevance. I look forward to him fading into obscurity.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 2, 2020)

To some, he's a magician well worth the roubles.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 2, 2020)

Gizza job. Gizza interview. Gizza column. Gizza membership fee...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2020)

I was going to post this in the adverts thread.
Whatever my search history, I don't deserve THIS.



Spoiler: eeek


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes he seems to be peddling spurious investment tips to credulous pensioners at the moment. Really desperare shit, I'm almost embarrassed for him.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2020)

His rebranding of Brexit into something for freedom and against lockdowns is imho far more dangerous than people are giving him credit for.

Brexit loons are easily (and often) dismissed as bigots/racists etc, but go look at the makeup of those idiots protesting against lockdowns. They are from all walks of life, all ages and most importantly both sides of the political spectrum. He could mop up an awful lot of people here.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 4, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> His rebranding of Brexit into something for freedom and against lockdowns is imho far more dangerous than people are giving him credit for.
> 
> Brexit loons are easily (and often) dismissed as bigots/racists etc, but go look at the makeup of those idiots protesting against lockdowns. They are from all walks of life, all ages and most importantly both sides of the political spectrum. He could mop up an awful lot of people here.


and once lockdowns stops being an issue by 2022 (hopefully sooner)?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> and once lockdowns stops being an issue by 2022 (hopefully sooner)?


I admire your optimism.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 4, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I admire your optimism.


I think he's running on fumes...Come in number 18 your time is up.


----------



## Poot (Nov 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> and once lockdowns stops being an issue by 2022 (hopefully sooner)?


There will be something else. Populists gonna populist. Let's not dwell on what it might be, I am imagining crocodiles or asteroids (both?)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2020)

Poot said:


> There will be something else. Populists gonna populist. Let's not dwell on what it might be, I am imagining crocodiles or asteroids (both?)


As long as they’re _British_ crocodiles.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 4, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As long as they’re _British_ crocodiles.


 Can't see crocodiles being bothered by a lockdown.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Can't see crocodiles being bothered by a lockdown.


Exactly. A snappy symbol of rebellion against tyranny.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 4, 2020)

_making brexit  great  again , again   party  _


----------



## tony.c (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 5, 2020)

Mad as a box of frogs. £10,000 down the fucking drain.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2020)

It’s OK, he’s still got a pile of money from not doing any work as a Euro MP. Plus whatever Putin has bunged him on the side.

Anyway, isn’t gambling illegal in the US anyway? Any chance he might get his collar felt for it?


----------



## Argonia (Nov 5, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s OK, he’s still got a pile of money from not doing any work as a Euro MP. Plus whatever Putin has bunged him on the side.
> 
> Anyway, isn’t gambling illegal in the US anyway? Any chance he might get his collar felt for it?



Gambling on the Presidency is legal, alas. One guy spunked a million pounds on Biden. Bet he's sweating now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 6, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Funny, that.
> 
> Did anyone watch the Panorama program? Looks to be stuff that many people were already aware of, or at the very least suspected.




Very interesting, smells like some kind of electoral rule breaking criminal activity









						BBC One - Panorama, Banking Secrets of the Rich and Powerful
					

Richard Bilton exposes the business deals billionaires would rather you didn’t know about.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 6, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Gambling on the Presidency is legal, alas. One guy spunked a million pounds on Biden. Bet he's sweating now.



don't think you can bet in the election in the states they are using european bookies


----------



## tony.c (Nov 7, 2020)

tony.c said:


> View attachment 237432


*WARNING! *
If you post on this thread you may get this pop-up ad on your computer! 😝


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2020)

" "After years of failure, Britain is now caught in a trap between Brussels and Washington. Stranded in the mid-Atlantic, we have played ourselves into a form of checkmate" "

The fucker literally lives on the South coast and is forever flying to the USA ... this is idiocy worthy of Raab.









						Joe Biden is no friend of Britain
					

Without Trump in the White House, I fear for the future of Brexit




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Nov 20, 2020)

I should not be surprised but fucking hell what a complete scumbag:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> " "After years of failure, Britain is now caught in a trap between Brussels and Washington. Stranded in the mid-Atlantic, we have played ourselves into a form of checkmate" "
> 
> The fucker literally lives on the South coast and is forever flying to the USA ... this is idiocy worthy of Raab.
> 
> ...


The UK would not be in the trap identified if nf hadn't played such a great role bringing us here


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2020)

Latest grift is campaigning against active travel, always looking for new issues to take the cunt’s side on.









						Nigel Farage’s Reform UK party to target pro-cycling councils in next year’s local elections
					

Cycleways and low traffic neighbourhoods to become battleground for votes next May, with Tory candidate for London Mayor also pledging to halt active travel initiatives




					road.cc


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Latest grift is campaigning against active travel, always looking for new issues to take the cunt’s side on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucks sake.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 9, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fucks sake.


A populist dog-whistling cunt, at your (well, his) service.

Gotta give the gammons something to distract themselves from the inevitable abject failure of Brexit.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I should not be surprised but fucking hell what a complete scumbag:



Encapsulates what a complete shit the man is.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm being subjected to the fucktard's investment advert on a daily basis at the moment - doubtless due to my demographic


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 9, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm being subjected to the fucktard's investment advert on a daily basis at the moment - doubtless due to my demographic
> 
> 
> View attachment 242485


Have you considered dropping a cow on him?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2020)

Has anyone else been getting ads for Brian Rose standing as mayor of London? I though the chap seemed a bit Farage-esque and it turns out he's even worse and has been on infowars and all sorts.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2020)

Something to possibly cheer people up...

No peerage or knighthood for Farage in the New Year's honours, and then he tweets this:



Sour grapes methinks.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 31, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Something to possibly cheer people up...
> 
> No peerage or knighthood for Farage in the New Year's honours, and then he tweets this:
> 
> ...


Just polishing up his populist credentials for his next stab at some egomaniacal tilting at windmills.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Just polishing up his populist credentials for his next stab at some egomaniacal tilting at windmills.


Otherwise known as the Next Big Grift, which let's face it is all he's got unless he manages to obtain one of the above.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 31, 2020)

I give it about 48 hours before he switches from "Hurrah, Brexit has happened" mode to "This shit isn't the Brexit that the people voted for!"


----------



## two sheds (Dec 31, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I give it about 48 hours before he switches from "Hurrah, Brexit has happened" mode to "This shit isn't the Brexit that the people voted for!"



Yep win win for him.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Farage has now launched an investment tip scheme called Fortune & Freedom, not without criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The _Mirror_ casting scorn on a brazenly bent beautifully bold share tipping scam scheme seems somewhat, I dunno... Chutzpah-laden?


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2020)

I think he'll struggle to remain relevant and is a busted flush 'career'-wise. I would expect people to still curse his name though and be rude to him on social media for the simple fact that even Tory hard-Brexiters say it will take ages before we see any benefit from this. He will become the target he deserves to be if he attempts his next comeback wheeze. Heads on spikes time (not literally though). I think the Tories will sink during all this too. It would be a shit way for it to happen but it would still be a silver lining. They're going to try and lurch further rightwards and I expect will be found out with their noses deep in the trough whilst we carry the consequences for their shithousery. Bit more of a '2021 reckons', that.


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2020)

Humberto said:


> I think he'll struggle to remain relevant and is a busted flush 'career'-wise. I would expect people to still curse his name though and be rude to him on social media for the simple fact that even Tory hard-Brexiters say it will take ages before we see any benefit from this. He will become the target he deserves to be if he attempts his next comeback wheeze. Heads on spikes time (not literally though). I think the Tories will sink during all this too. It would be a shit way for it to happen but it would still be a silver lining. They're going to try and lurch further rightwards and I expect will be found out with their noses deep in the trough whilst we carry the consequences for their shithousery. Bit more of a '2021 reckons', that.



I think he looks like a tinned hot dog, and will develop a career advertising tinned hot dogs.  He will wear a mustard cravat whilst doing so.


----------



## Funky_monks (Dec 31, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Latest grift is campaigning against active travel, always looking for new issues to take the cunt’s side on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until I came on this thread, I didn't know people could be anti cyclepaths, fucking bizarre.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 31, 2020)

Funky_monks said:


> Until I came on this thread, I didn't know people could be anti cyclepaths, fucking bizarre.



You don’t need to be pro Falange to be anti cycle path.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 31, 2020)

Funky_monks said:


> Until I came on this thread, I didn't know people could be anti cyclepaths, fucking bizarre.


It's about being against anything the cultural Marxists are for, innit?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 31, 2020)

Funky_monks said:


> Until I came on this thread, I didn't know people could be anti cyclepaths, fucking bizarre.



The right-wing reactionary pricks in Australian politics got a lot of mileage out of it, they ripped out a lot of the cycle lanes in Sydney after campaigning against them. Farage is just lazily taking his ideas from elsewhere in a desperate attempt to stay wrong about stuff.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Something to possibly cheer people up...
> 
> No peerage or knighthood for Farage in the New Year's honours, and then he tweets this:
> 
> ...


Fox and Hoey methinks


----------



## Humberto (Jan 1, 2021)

hot dog boy just showed up on youtube with an anti-establishment tirade whilst I was trying to listen to Ray Charles (true fact) . Make of that what you will.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 1, 2021)

Humberto said:


> hot dog boy just showed up on youtube with an anti-establishment tirade whilst I was trying to listen to Ray Charles (true fact) . Make of that what you will.



Ray Charles will live on forever


----------



## MrSki (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm not a fan of Knighthoods & that , but seeing Lewis Hamilton get the nod whilst Farage crywanks after being ignored again was a good thing.


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2021)

Humberto said:


> hot dog boy just showed up on youtube with an anti-establishment tirade whilst I was trying to listen to Ray Charles (true fact) . Make of that what you will.



Was it a real anti-establishment tirade or was it his £200 financial advice advert again?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 1, 2021)

agricola said:


> Was it a real anti-establishment tirade or was it his £200 financial advice advert again?



It was late and I wasn't paying much attention. I clearly remember him talking directly to camera and mentioning 'the establishment'. It was on one of those you tube adverts that play before your video. I think I skipped it as soon as I could . So I reckon the grifting shit head is still not satisfied and is up to something.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 6, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'm not a fan of Knighthoods & that , but seeing Lewis Hamilton get the nod whilst Farage crywanks after being ignored again was a good thing.


Is there a rule they have to give them to total pricks?


----------



## T & P (Jan 7, 2021)

I don’t do Twatter but to those who do, has anyone checked if our Nigel had anything to say about his great chum Donald Trump’s moment of crowning glory in the shape of his involvement in yesterday’s events at the US Capitol? Ditto other British Trumpists like Laurence Fox or Katie Hopkins for that matter...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2021)

T & P said:


> I don’t do Twatter but to those who do, has anyone checked if our Nigel had anything to say about his great chum Donald Trump’s moment of crowning glory in the shape of his involvement in yesterday’s events at the US Capitol? Ditto other British Trumpists like Laurence Fox or Katie Hopkins for that matter...


Not much:


			https://twitter.com/Nigel_Farage/with_replies


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2021)

Fox, the weasel:


Hopkins was banned a while back


----------



## T & P (Jan 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not much:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Nigel_Farage/with_replies


Funny that...


----------



## Sunray (Jan 7, 2021)

Why does this utter tool get so much air time?

I want him deleted from everywhere.


----------



## Argonia (Jan 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fox, the weasel:
> 
> 
> Hopkins was banned a while back




Fox News


----------



## existentialist (Jan 8, 2021)

I can't find a linkable source, but I gather Nish Kumar pissed NF off on New Year's Eve, by calling him "a sack of meat brought to life by a witch's curse"


----------



## gosub (Jan 9, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'm not a fan of Knighthoods & that , but seeing Lewis Hamilton get the nod whilst Farage crywanks after being ignored again was a good thing.



that Bloomberg allegation of currency manipulation on the night of the referendum ....Treasury types do like indelible stains to be indelible


----------



## Marktipton (Jan 9, 2021)

Just joined this forum.But it seems it is populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies.No problem wont cry racist or bigots and move swiftly on


----------



## Marktipton (Jan 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I can't find a linkable source, but I gather Nish Kumar pissed NF off on New Year's Eve, by calling him "a sack of meat brought to life by a witch's curse"


----------



## Marktipton (Jan 9, 2021)

Kumar about as funny as woodworm in a cripples crutch


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Just joined this forum.But it seems it is populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies.No problem wont cry racist or bigots and move swiftly on


do go on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2021)

that reminds me, might have gammon and chips for dinner


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Just joined this forum.But it seems it is populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies.No problem wont cry racist or bigots and move swiftly on


Damn , rumbled. Close the boards immediately


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Just joined this forum.But it seems it is populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies.No problem wont cry racist or bigots and move swiftly on


Oh bless. A little snowflake.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Just joined this forum.But it seems it is populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies.No problem wont cry racist or bigots and move swiftly on



We purged the communist right wing Labour luvvies some time ago, I hope this  improves your experience during your 20-minute visit to these boards.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> do go on.


please don't


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Just joined this forum.But it seems it is populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies.No problem wont cry racist or bigots and move swiftly on


I hope moving swiftly on is your wont


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Just joined this forum.But it seems it is populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies.No problem wont cry racist or bigots and move swiftly on


Enjoy your 5 minutes on here


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 9, 2021)

Humberto said:


> hot dog boy just showed up on youtube with an anti-establishment tirade whilst I was trying to listen to Ray Charles (true fact) . Make of that what you will.



Which Ray Charles track was it, Busted ?


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Kumar about as funny as woodworm in a cripples crutch


That makes no sense. The term "cripples crutch" suggests more than one cripple with only one crutch (with or without woodworm). Also your use of the indefinite article here makes an even bigger mess. And for the record, I think you'll find the correct nomenclature is "disabled" person, persons or people. Must do better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Kumar about as funny as woodworm in a cripples crutch


No one has used wooden crutches for more than half a century.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 9, 2021)

This’ll end well.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No one has used wooden crutches for more than half a century.


48 years. I was in hospital in 1973 and they gave me a choice between old wooden crutches and a shiny new metal set. I found the wooden ones to be more comfy so used those, and they didn't have woodworm either.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 9, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'm not a fan of Knighthoods & that , but seeing Lewis Hamilton get the nod whilst Farage crywanks after being ignored again was a good thing.



They give knighthoods to citizens of Monaco now eh?


----------



## andysays (Jan 9, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> That makes no sense. The term "cripples crutch" suggests more than one cripple with only one crutch (with or without woodworm). Also your use of the indefinite article here makes an even bigger mess. And for the record, I think you'll find the correct nomenclature is "disabled" person, persons or people. Must do better.


Just sort of response you'd expect on a forum populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 9, 2021)

Marktipton said:


> Just joined this forum.



Yeah, right


----------



## A380 (Jan 9, 2021)

So I missed the fun again.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2021)

A380 said:


> So I missed the fun again.


"fun"


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> Just sort of response you'd expect on a forum populated by communist left wing Labour luvvies


Communist luvvie, yes... but a bit less of the left wing Labour please


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 10, 2021)

Did Farage have a public position on the Presedential election before the Capitol Hill affair? I'd be very interested if he said anything on that subject.

Edit: just found this: Nigel Farage insists £10,000 bet on Donald Trump win was a 'great price' where in he refuses to accept that the election result was fair.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

From Twotter 



> Farage did indeed complete the form to request German citizenship. He gave a false address (ex wife) and the form was returned to him with a warning that falsehoods on such forms are punishable by law. He retracted.



Is this accurate?


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> From Twotter
> 
> 
> 
> Is this accurate?


Dunno about accurate, but:

Farage ‘applied for German passport’ on day after 2016 referendum – and did not deny having one


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 5, 2021)

I just got an advert in my Gmail for Farage's new thing - Fortune & Freedom, which seems to be an attempt at getting into the financial advice game.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2021)

Poor old Farrago, it really is game over now


----------



## dylanredefined (Feb 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I just got an advert in my Gmail for Farage's new thing - Fortune & Freedom, which seems to be an attempt at getting into the financial advice game.


 Oh that pops up on you tube never sat through the ad tbh


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I just got an advert in my Gmail for Farage's new thing - Fortune & Freedom, which seems to be an attempt at getting into the financial advice game.


Why anyone would take 'financial advice' from a guy who lost 10 grand on a bet I really don't know.


----------



## A380 (Feb 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Poor old Farrago, it really is game over now


Well if lock down ends over the summer or autumn he can do panto next year. Toad in Wind in the Willows obviously, but if a more traditional panto then Baron Hardup.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 8, 2021)

A380 said:


> Well if lock down ends over the summer or autumn he can do panto next year. Toad in Wind in the Willows obviously, but if a more traditional panto then Baron Hardup.



There's always Chaturbate. He is a wanker after all.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Why anyone would take 'financial advice' from a guy who lost 10 grand on a bet I really don't know.



I thought we had established that it likely wasn't his money?  It looked like a sponsorship deal with a bookie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I thought we had established that it likely wasn't his money?  It looked like a sponsorship deal with a bookie.


This also shows that he can’t be trusted with other people’s money


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> This also shows that he can’t be trusted with other people’s money



I'm not sure the money ever existed, just a paper exercise.  I imagine it was a deal where he got to keep the winnings if the bet came off in exchange for plugging the bookies.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 8, 2021)

Nick lesson has lent his name to an investment scheme as well. The front of these people


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Nick lesson has lent his name to an investment scheme as well. The front of these people


nick leeson who scuppered barings? i thought no one would trust him with a fiver


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2021)

A380 said:


> Well if lock down ends over the summer or autumn he can do panto next year. Toad in Wind in the Willows obviously, but if a more traditional panto then Baron Hardup.



Not before Strictly, where he gets partnered with a lovely eastern European professional who tells him what to do.


----------



## A380 (Feb 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> Not before Strictly, where he gets partnered with a lovely eastern European professional who tells him what to do.


I’m waiting till he inevitably goes on I’m a celebrity. I’d spend a week’s wages on burner phones to help ensure he gets to eat kangaroo shit at every possible opportunity- or whatever they do, I don’t actually watch it..


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> nick leeson who scuppered barings? i thought no one would trust him with a fiver












						Rogue trader Nick Leeson is back in business
					

Man who broke Barings has website where his trades can be viewed




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Rogue trader Nick Leeson is back in business
> 
> 
> Man who broke Barings has website where his trades can be viewed
> ...


it's good his every move is now under public scrutiny


----------



## existentialist (Feb 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> nick leeson who scuppered barings? i thought no one would trust him with a fiver


Given that all that seems to make the difference, in high finance, between doing time and getting a gold-plated bonus is whether you get caught, it might well be that Leeson is an excellent investor who hasn't done anything fundamentally different from anything his colleagues have done. By which I mean to indict the whole system, not exonerate him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Given that all that seems to make the difference, in high finance, between doing time and getting a gold-plated bonus is whether you get caught, it might well be that Leeson is an excellent investor who hasn't done anything fundamentally different from anything his colleagues have done. By which I mean to indict the whole system, not exonerate him.


I suppose the same passage of time that allowed Nixon to pose as an elder statesman allows leeson to present himself as a financial guru


----------



## weltweit (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, as mentioned Farage pops up now as an ad in YouTube selling financial services. 

I never let the ad run to find out the full details. 

I had thought now Brexit is done I wouldn't be subjected to his visog on the net any more but it looks like I was mistaken.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Feb 28, 2021)

Only 100% wrong, quite good for Farage


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Only 100% wrong, quite good for Farage


When the Home Office have more scruples than you it is time to retire or die


----------



## MrSpikey (Mar 7, 2021)

Having achieved everything he wanted with Reform UK, most notably...uh, you know, stuff, Nigel is standing down as leader:



No word yet on where the statues will be (briefly) erected.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)

I tried but I can't watch it.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)

He's too bellend.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 7, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing the line up of Nazis, nonces and fantasists that will be in contention to replace him. Maybe they can hit the jackpot and find someone who ticks all the boxes.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2021)

Be disappointing if his latest party vehicle were to disappear on his withdrawal; I've taken a liking to polls that list a party labelled as RefUK


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr Fox is free at the present


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Mr Fox is free at the present



Running for London mayor


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Running for London mayor


For his own vanity project "Reclaim", and I'm sorry, but with Farage's "Reform" around at the same time, "Reclaim and Reform" sounds like the English translation of something dreamt up by discredited Prussian psychologists in the 1930s which led to the invasion of the Sudetenland. Coincidentally enough.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> For his own vanity project "Reclaim", and I'm sorry, but with Farage's "Reform" around at the same time, "Reclaim and Reform" sounds like the English translation of something dreamt up by discredited Prussian psychologists in the 1930s which led to the invasion of the Sudetenland. Coincidentally enough.



Made me think of that Cardigans song; Erase and Rewind...


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

"The concept of _zurückfordern und reformieren _came into prominence in 1935 following the publication of a series of papers by Larenz Schlaufuchs and Neigl Fårans...."


----------



## Argonia (Mar 7, 2021)

His career is toast


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> His career is toast


Well yes....but he achieved what he wanted. That's the frustrating, annoying thing. He wanted Brexit. He engineered the Conservative Party away from being middle-ground Anglican bastards to right-wing Trumpian bastards, secured a legacy, and now can retire happy. Like so many of his wealth and influence, the consequences will never touch him. (Fox, too, a likely protégé, is comfortable enough to follow the same path of extreme anti-everything, reaping the personal rewards and damning the rest of us.)


----------



## Argonia (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes he got what he wanted but he's going to miss all those BBC appearances and all that limelight.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2021)

I wonder what the actual reason he decided to step down now is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2021)

elbows said:


> I wonder what the actual reason he decided to step down now is.


Perhaps he’s no longer making enough money for it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2021)

elbows said:


> I wonder what the actual reason he decided to step down now is.



Probably the same reason he's 'stepped down/out of politics' other times before when it wasn't earning him enough wedge and a profile. I dare say the bad fascist penny will show up again soon enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2021)

That’s probably why he’s now pimping himself out as a financial adviser


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s probably why he’s now pimping himself out as a financial adviser











						Nigel Farage loses £10,000 bet on Donald Trump winning the US election
					

Brexit Party leader claims US president’s loss is only ‘temporary setback’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Can you imagine?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Well yes....but he achieved what he wanted. That's the frustrating, annoying thing. He wanted Brexit. He engineered the Conservative Party away from being middle-ground Anglican bastards to right-wing Trumpian bastards, secured a legacy, and now can retire happy. Like so many of his wealth and influence, the consequences will never touch him. (Fox, too, a likely protégé, is comfortable enough to follow the same path of extreme anti-everything, reaping the personal rewards and damning the rest of us.)


the most successful politician of his generation
:grrrr:


----------



## Argonia (Mar 7, 2021)

I am going to follow Farrago's example and put £10,000 on Sheffield United to win the Premier League.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2021)

He (or a clone) will still be on Question Time every week. (Or so I understand).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2021)

Time to post this again,  Farage being interviewed outside The Bell Inn, Bath (a pub co-operative I'm a member of) . He had been kicked out for politicking inside , this happened in 2014, but I think the hand gesture of the man entering the pub towards the end of the clip is still valid & relevant today.  A crowdfund later raised about £400 to buy Gesture Man a pint.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He (or a clone) will still be on Question Time every week. (Or so I understand).


The boys from Basildon


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Probably the same reason he's 'stepped down/out of politics' other times before when it wasn't earning him enough wedge and a profile. I dare say the bad fascist penny will show up again soon enough.


He'll have newspaper columns, podcasts, the like. And he knows there are tonnes of post-UKIP, post-Brexit splinters out there doing his work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2021)

Grifting cunt:




__





						Announcing my new project, my new fight for your financial independence…
					






					subscribe.fortuneandfreedom.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 7, 2021)

Apart from maybe Screaming Lord Sutch, has anyone ever put so much into politics with so little result as Farage?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Apart from maybe Screaming Lord Sutch, has anyone ever put so much into politics with so little result as Farage?


I hate the guy, I really do, but he achieved Brexit, so I don't think we can characterise him as someone who had little result. He didn't become an MP, but he did change the direction of British history.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Apart from maybe Screaming Lord Sutch, has anyone ever put so much into politics with so little result as Farage?


he's had a huge effect on the national discourse


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he's had a huge effect on the national discourse



He put the effluence in influence.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2021)

He'll never be short of work, will he?


----------



## gosub (Mar 7, 2021)

If he actually did become an MP his MEP pension, which is considerable, would be forfeit. 

He still could still have stood for local council though... Sorted out the bins, potholes and pub licenses and such


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I hate the guy, I really do, but he achieved Brexit, so I don't think we can characterise him as someone who had little result. He didn't become an MP, but he did change the direction of British history.


----------



## panpete (Mar 7, 2021)

Nigel Farage, one word - "Pathological"


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2021)

elbows said:


> I wonder what the actual reason he decided to step down now is.



Realised refuk is going nowhere and council elections due soon so rat leaving the sinking ship. Refuk will probably merge with ukip now.

Or some skeleton is about to emerge in the press?  

Or maybe he has lung cancer?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


>


Haha, well, I didn't like typing it either! But we can't dismiss Farage as ineffectual. He took UKIP from one of the perennial also-rans of UK by-elections to winning a majority of seats in the European elections, forced the Conservatives to swing to the right, and won the Brexit referendum, taking the UK onto a very different course than it had been, say, even at the start of the 21st century. 

A racist - quite likely, certainly xenophobic.
Blinkered - yes.
Prejudiced - undeniably. 
Entitled - goes without saying.

But not ineffectual.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 7, 2021)

Christ



			https://www.cameo.com/nigelfarage
		

Kinda tempted to get him to do a happy birthday message for my boss, he'll be gutted.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 7, 2021)

No shame


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> Christ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rebranded as Doctor fucking WHO


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2021)

Haven't clicked the video, but am curious as to why he's joined the innovative r&b 70s-80s funk outfit...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> Christ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was reading something about a few of trump's hangers-on have started doing this

shouldn't they just market it as a twat-o-gram?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Haha, well, I didn't like typing it either! But we can't dismiss Farage as ineffectual. He took UKIP from one of the perennial also-rans of UK by-elections to winning a majority of seats in the European elections, forced the Conservatives to swing to the right, and won the Brexit referendum, taking the UK onto a very different course than it had been, say, even at the start of the 21st century.
> 
> A racist - quite likely, certainly xenophobic.
> Blinkered - yes.
> ...


What effectual thing has he done recently?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What effectual thing has he done recently?



Since the referendum success? Hardly anything.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2021)

Apparantly Farage is charging £73 on Cameo you can get Justin Hawkings for £61.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2021)

What is cameo?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2021)

moochedit said:


> What is cameo?


It's the service that lets you request a personalised message from some celeb. Ideal for birthdays, bar mitzvahs and general prankage, at a price.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's the service that lets you request a personalised message from some celeb. Ideal for birthdays, bar mitzvahs and general prankage, at a price.



The price being dignity and respect.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

moochedit said:


> What is cameo?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The price being dignity and respect.


Autocommoditisation.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

Nigel Farage quits politics to spend more time angrily yelling at the sea
					

It appears that Nigel Farage has quit politics for good. Again.




					newsthump.com


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

oh my god this is real.


soz i see i'm late. How much is it to get him to leave a message for you / your enemy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> oh my god this is real.
> 
> 
> soz i see i'm late. How much is it to get him to leave a message for you / your enemy?



Does he just record messages or can you speak to him? Cos I have a few words for him


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2021)

its £75 and he will say whatever you pay him to say  within 24 hrs!


			https://www.cameo.com/nigelfarage
		


33 happy customers so far.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2021)

Including.....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2021)

Just came to post that


----------



## moochedit (Mar 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> its £75 and he will say whatever you pay him to say  within 24 hrs!
> 33 happy customers so far.



"Whatever i pay him to say?"


----------



## MrSki (Mar 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just came to post that


Me too.   Worked with Cameo a couple of gigs in the late 80s and please don't diss them. They were great.

Still will post it a second time.


----------



## A380 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2021)

He means 'to' not 'for' surely


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2021)

I’ve only just realised he’s a long game parody!  Fair play. He had me there for the longest time.


----------



## A380 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Mar 12, 2021)

Wouldn’t be sad if lots of people did similar...


----------



## Argonia (Mar 12, 2021)

Farrago is mad


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve only just realised he’s a long game parody!  Fair play. He had me there for the longest time.



from 2012









						Nigel Farage 'just a comic creation that got out of hand'
					

'NIGEL Farage' is a fictional parody of a raving idiot, it has emerged.




					www.thedailymash.co.uk


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 12, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 258322


He really wants that knighthood doesn't he?


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 12, 2021)

I think Fandango envisaged himself playing a major role in a post-Brexit UK but he isn't. For all his failings he's far from stupid and must realise that no matter how brightly his star shined pre-Brexit, it is now waning and his political career is over. 
I don't think he likes that and is flailing about trying to make himself relevant again but he just doesn't seem to get anywhere with it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2021)

Farage is allowed to travel to the Caribbean as he says it’s a business trip.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 18, 2021)

He's charging £75 a time for tiktok video greetings, and has made £17k already from these.








						Nigel Farage probably doesn't care about getting 'pranked' in viral videos
					

The former Ukip leader probably couldn't care less about wishing a happy birthday to "Hugh Janus" or referencing internet inside jokes for two important reasons - and the cash is just one of them




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah if you're going to prank someone, just remember that they're taking your money. If the house always wins, and it often does, you're not achieving much.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 18, 2021)

I think those who always wanted brexit just saw Farage as a useful tool to achieve that & discarded the tool once It was of no further use to them.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Farage is allowed to travel to the Caribbean as he says it’s a business trip.
> 
> View attachment 263828


Let him.

Just don't let him come back


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Let him.
> 
> Just don't let him come back


What have the people in the Caribbean done to you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Farage is allowed to travel to the Caribbean as he says it’s a business trip.
> 
> View attachment 263828


I'd like to see another picture of him with his hands up, before he's led away to rest against a wall


----------



## oryx (Apr 18, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> I think those who always wanted brexit just saw Farage as a useful tool to achieve that & discarded the tool once It was of no further use to them.


...and there are plenty that just saw him as a tool...


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What have the people in the Caribbean done to you?


Accepted a visit from a racist that helped fuck up the UK


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Accepted a visit from a racist that helped fuck up the UK


He's hardly the first racist who has helped fuck up the UK to visit the Caribbean

What makes him so special?


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He's hardly the first racist who has helped fuck up the UK to visit the Caribbean
> 
> What makes him so special?


nothing, why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> nothing, why?


he thinks he's funny


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (May 14, 2021)

This is what the shit stain is doing. Most of these events are free ticket jobs which Charlie Manson, Margaret Thatcher and many, many more of your favourite baddies have registered to take up seats. It would be a shame if he had lots of empty seats at the events and couldn't grift money from the attendees.


----------



## wiskey (May 14, 2021)

I booked my tickets earlier not to see him in Biloxi in a few weeks 👍


----------



## glitch hiker (May 14, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Looks like a shit talk in a school. Like when they send the local peeler round to talk to the kids about the dangers of smoking while everyone pays precisely no attention at all.

Certainly wasn't as interesting as the time Dave Prowse, as the Green X Code Man, turned up in his prime


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2021)

wiskey said:


> I booked my tickets earlier not to see him in Biloxi in a few weeks 👍


Me too. I'll not see you not there.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (May 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Me too. I'll not see you not there.



I'm not going to Texas next Thursday if anyone else isn't interested


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 14, 2021)

I will (yeah) attend Phoenix.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2021)

King Leopold can’t wait to see House n Garage in Pittsburgh


----------



## MrSki (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Part 2 (May 19, 2021)

Nigel Farage trolled as 'Ray Cist' and 'Tits Magee' among names booked on US tour
					

It all kicked off after indie legend Tim Burgess shared a link to the shows.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## Part 2 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Nigel Farage trolled as 'Ray Cist' and 'Tits Magee' among names booked on US tour
> 
> 
> It all kicked off after indie legend Tim Burgess shared a link to the shows.
> ...


I registered as King Leopold


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2021)

He's just trying to stop people expressing their valid opinions that he's a twat and waste of space.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2021)

Oh noes, my ip address will be logged and Garage will learn that I, along with everyone else who applied for a ticket is from the UK. What then? A visit from his heavies?


----------



## Jay Park (May 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I registered as King Leopold



isn't the biggest fan of Belgium is he


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh noes, my ip address will be logged and Garage will learn that I, along with everyone else who applied for a ticket is from the UK. What then? A visit from his heavies?


I fucking hope so, video it all , and sue the fuckers for breach of GDPR


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2021)

Can you imagine Nige's heavies? They'll breathe Ruddles & Rothmans over you.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Can you imagine Nige's heavies? They'll breath Ruddles & Rothmans over you.


more like special brew breath


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 20, 2021)

Just a reminder, I have tickets for Biloxi this weekend - if anyone wants to meet up for a pint of local ale beforehand. I hear Biloxi beer  is the ale of choice in the hood


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 7, 2021)

Missed this yesterday









						Nigel Farage spending 77th anniversary of D-Day reminiscing about the time he addressed a far-right rally in Germany
					

Today, British citizens across the country will be remembering the D-Day landings on their 77th anniversary, including Nigel Farage who spoke at a German rally for far-right political party AfD just a few short years ago.




					newsthump.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)

His twin brother


----------



## hash tag (Aug 3, 2021)

The flying farage.....https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/over-41000-raised-the-flying-24681115









						Over £41K raised for 'Flying Farage' RNLI hovercraft after migrant 'taxi' swipe
					

A tongue-in-cheek fundraising page was set up after former UKIP leader Nigel Farage sparked an outpouring of appreciation for the RNLI by describing it as a 'migrant taxi service'




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2021)

They've hit £62k now!




> I am trying to raise enough money to buy a new lifesaving hovercraft for the RNLI, and I would like it to be called 'The Flying Farage.'
> 
> I feel that this would be incredibly appropriate due to Mr Farage taking such an active interest in the RNLI's activities right now.





> If there is any money left over, we will purchase a pint of real English ale to smash against the front in the naming ceremony, and if there is loads of money left over we may even buy a second vessel and call it 'The Galloping Grimes' or 'The Hovering Hopkins.'












						Buy A New RNLI Hovercraft - The Flying Farage, organized by Simon Harris
					

I am trying to raise enough money to buy a new lifesaving hovercraft f… Simon Harris needs your support for Buy A New RNLI Hovercraft - The Flying Farage




					gofundme.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2021)

why are they doing this? is the money actually going to go to RNLI anyway? cos they’re never gonna name a boat after Farage


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> why are they doing this? is the money actually going to go to RNLI anyway? cos they’re never gonna name a boat after Farage


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2021)

If they do buy an hovercraft they will undoubtably give it the next number in the series and its official name will be H-008 however EVERYONE is going to know which one it is and call it the 'Flying Farage' no matter what the official line is.
I just hope they base it in Dover


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2021)

Let's hope it doesn't sink.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> why are they doing this? is the money actually going to go to RNLI anyway? cos they’re never gonna name a boat after Farage


FFS


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> why are they doing this? is the money actually going to go to RNLI anyway? cos they’re never gonna name a boat after Farage


"the drowned rat"


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> "the drowned rat"



Rubbish Nigel Loves Immigrants


----------



## teqniq (Aug 5, 2021)

I wonder if this worm will ever be held to account? Sadly unlikely I imagine:









						GB News Presenter Nigel Farage Emerges in Unredacted FBI Files – Byline Times
					

Zamaan Qureshi explores new revelations from the Mueller probe into the leaking of emails hacked by Russian intelligence services to Wikileaks during the 2016 US Presidential election




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## Mattym (Aug 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> more like special brew breath


Special Brewts/Brutes.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 6, 2021)

Result, even though they took their time about it:


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 6, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Result, even though they took their time about it:



I’d like to think that the boycott by posters on here played a part


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2021)

Boycott? What's GB news, how/where do I find it, not that I would want to.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Boycott? What's GB news, how/where do I find it, not that I would want to.


I’ve got it on my IPTV but never watched it , only seen/ watched the thread on here. It was the boycott of Sainsbury’s I was on about .


----------



## two sheds (Aug 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Boycott? What's GB news, how/where do I find it, not that I would want to.


You're already boycotting it - you don't need to find it


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Boycott? What's GB news, how/where do I find it, not that I would want to.


The proposed boycott was of Sainsburys, which spooked them out of advertising to 187 viewers of FashTV.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## MickiQ (Sep 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 286526


Can't imagine why


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 286526


Is there really so little to do in that town that they seriously thought people would pay to go and listen to more crap from the cunt?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Is there really so little to do in that town that they seriously thought people would pay to go and listen to more crap from the cunt?


Sunderland voted leave -----> Everyone in Sunderland has a Farage tattoo


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Sunderland voted leave -----> Everyone in Sunderland has a Farage tattoo


Of course


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2021)

Cunt 





__





						The Financial Crisis No One is Telling You About
					






					subscribe.fortuneandfreedom.com


----------



## two sheds (Sep 10, 2021)

> Are you up for it? I think you are!
> 
> 
> If I’ve pegged you right, you want to think for yourself.
> ...



;D trying to get people to listen to a daily broadcast that is ... err ... telling people what to do with their money.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> ;D trying to get people to listen to a daily broadcast that is ... err ... telling people what to do with their money.


Although Southbank Investment Research Ltd, the publisher of Fortune and Freedom, is regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority, the editorial content in Fortune and Freedom is not regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority. The editorial content is for general information only; it gives no advice on investments and is not intended to be relied upon by individual readers in making (or not making) specific investment decisions. Appropriate independent advice should be obtained before making any such decision.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Cunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spivvy snake oily cunt.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 10, 2021)

I gain some small joy by pronouncing his surname in my head to rhyme with UK garage.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Cunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He not pushing bitcoin is he?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Cunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Starting to get that deja vu feeling....






			
				clunge said:
			
		

> > *Enough is enough. It’s time to take a stand. And that’s what I’m doing.*
> 
> 
> I’ve started a new project – a new fight – to help you take back control


----------



## teqniq (Sep 12, 2021)

Lol:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 12, 2021)

I wouldn't want Farage living next door to me, the frog faced grifting racist shitcunt


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Cunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ad blocker was temporaily disabled yesterday and this fucking ad came up on YouTube. Last fucking thing I wanted to see.


----------



## agricola (Sep 12, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> My ad blocker was temporaily disabled yesterday and this fucking ad came up on YouTube. Last fucking thing I wanted to see.



TBF those videos are probably the most important things to see about Farage* - we see him on TV all the time playing his character of saying the unsayable, fearlessly slaying the woke, common sensing etc etc but with them you see the real him and he is deliberately trying to scam his own supporters out of a couple of hundred quid each.  

* not including the plane crash photo


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I wouldn't want Farage living next door to me, the frog faced grifting racist shitcunt


Oh, I dunno, it could have its advantages. Somewhere to keep full bin bags, ready for bin day, stuff like that.


----------



## Serene (Sep 14, 2021)

Farage has been spotted today, towing his caravan, to go on a caravan holiday while watching carry on films, and eating fish and chips. Farages caravan has a huge sticker of Boudica on the back of it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

Serene said:


> Farage has been spotted today, towing his caravan, to go on a caravan holiday while watching carry on films, and eating fish and chips. Farages caravan has a huge sticker of Boudica on the back of it.



???


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 288439


Well it certainly was a trap.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 288439


Tbh he's more turd of turd hall


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh he's more turd of turd hall




Pepe the Farage?


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 27, 2021)

What the fuck have I been watching on YouTube that I get served this advert ? 


View attachment output.mp4


----------



## tim (Sep 27, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> What the fuck have I been watching on YouTube that I get served this advert ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 290377


Your name will go on the list.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 27, 2021)

tim said:


> Your name will go on the list.


Again.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 27, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> What the fuck have I been watching on YouTube that I get served this advert ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 290377


It’ll be posting on here, tracked by one or other of your devices. I get this ad a lot, and also stuff for buy-to-let courses and investments, because whatever algorithm it is it isn’t able to distinguish between slagging something off and being interested in it. Also used to get ‘uniform dating’ a lot because clearly I want to fuck a copper too. My Twitter feed is also full of absolute ringpieces like Grimes and Watson. Thanks bots.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’ll be posting on here, tracked by one or other of your devices. I get this ad a lot, and also stuff for buy-to-let courses and investments, because whatever algorithm it is it isn’t able to distinguish between slagging something off and being interested in it. Also used to get ‘uniform dating’ a lot because clearly I want to fuck a copper too. My Twitter feed is also full of absolute ringpieces like Grimes and Watson. Thanks bots.


I mostly get adverts for funeral plans. Checking the history on this browser I see the last YouTube video I watched was Mae West singing 'Criswell Predicts'.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’ll be posting on here, tracked by one or other of your devices. I get this ad a lot, and also stuff for buy-to-let courses and investments, because whatever algorithm it is it isn’t able to distinguish between slagging something off and being interested in it. Also used to get ‘uniform dating’ a lot because clearly I want to fuck a copper too. My Twitter feed is also full of absolute ringpieces like Grimes and Watson. Thanks bots.


I don't have any of there problems. Ever thing of using a decent anti=tracking plugin such as uBlock Origin and an ad blocker?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 27, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I don't have any of there problems. Ever thing of using a decent anti=tracking plugin such as uBlock Origin and an ad blocker?


Not sure how you’d do any of that shit on a iPad or phone.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 27, 2021)

yeah fair enough I'm on an actual desktop computer most of the time, those extensions don't seem to be available on Ipad or phone


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)

such a shame


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2021)

Bet he puts a claim in for whiplash through one of those dodgy legal firms, the shameless grifter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Bet he puts a claim in for whiplash through one of those dodgy legal firms, the shameless grifter.


good post I paraphrased that for my twatter


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2021)

Fucking beautiful


----------



## Serene (Sep 30, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> the shameless grifter.


🤣


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 30, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> such a shame



the grift just goes on and on Nige, doesnt it. bet he fuckign loves a small claims court.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## not a trot (Sep 30, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> such a shame




Pity he was in a vehicle when hit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 30, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> such a shame




He was hit by a stationary van?


----------



## Serene (Sep 30, 2021)

He is a functioning alcoholic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Serene said:


> He is a functioning alcoholic.


i think that’s half wrong


----------



## Serene (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i think that’s half wrong


OK  well maybe not functioning.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 30, 2021)

Malfunctioning. Although that's still a type of functioning.


----------



## Serene (Sep 30, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Malfunctioning.


🤣


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Oct 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 292428



Twitter never forgets.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2021)

Should be reported to Prevent for that


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Should be reported to Prevent for that


There’s a thought. 

He gets a lot of stick whenever he’s in his local Waitrose according to my mate who works there.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 292428


Beautiful


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 19, 2021)

News host was having absolutely none of Nigel Farage's claims on Monday night | JOE.co.uk
					

News host was having absolutely none of Nigel Farage's claims on Monday night




					www.joe.co.uk
				




Got his arse handed to him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> News host was having absolutely none of Nigel Farage's claims on Monday night | JOE.co.uk
> 
> 
> News host was having absolutely none of Nigel Farage's claims on Monday night
> ...





> Of course, Farage was pontificating that Ireland should leave the EU - similar to how the UK did - and then had the temerity to question why Irish nationalists fought so hard for independence from Britain.
> 
> "Why don't you ask yourselves in Dublin a question?" Farage said.
> 
> "Why did you fight the British? Why did Irish nationalists fight the British for 500 years? 500 very often bloody and difficult years until the 1920s? What was the point of it if you're now governed by Europe?"



Fucking hell!


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 20, 2021)

I used to post on a politics forum where sone Brexit supporters genuinely and quite vehemently believed that Ireland should be "returned" to the UK. They had the view that Ireland was only temporarily independent, and the reunification arguments were the wrong way around: not a case of Northern Ireland joining Eire, rather one of Ireland joining the UK.

I dare say Farage, now largely on the fringes here, is hoping to engineer a new career as the leader of the Irexit campaign, on this basis.


----------



## gosub (Oct 20, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> News host was having absolutely none of Nigel Farage's claims on Monday night | JOE.co.uk
> 
> 
> News host was having absolutely none of Nigel Farage's claims on Monday night
> ...



  to save click through.




Complete dickhead.


At present Eire is the EU's Delaware, which they've done quite well with.  Does need to be a complete overhaul and reform of Eurozone, which may impact on that, but as there's no exit mechanism to the EUro there isn't going to be a debate.


----------



## gosub (Oct 24, 2021)

https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.independent.co.uk%2Ftv%2Fnews%2Fnigel-farage-ira-cameo-ireland-v4bbe1e0c%3Futm_content%3DEchobox%26utm_medium%3DSocial%26utm_source%3DFacebook%23Echobox%3D1634726150&h=AT0TTvrU9qN2_ynlOSkHKku9PS3WZtkhDc1Bpdbpv27BPKtB3FhWYC4LScKxZxkYiQJh3DyhWcQra454RpXRAeDu18MLitaJFz-oA3nF18EsRhKy7yp5HaatufleCuGLxsY


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

gosub said:


> https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.independent.co.uk%2Ftv%2Fnews%2Fnigel-farage-ira-cameo-ireland-v4bbe1e0c%3Futm_content%3DEchobox%26utm_medium%3DSocial%26utm_source%3DFacebook%23Echobox%3D1634726150&h=AT0TTvrU9qN2_ynlOSkHKku9PS3WZtkhDc1Bpdbpv27BPKtB3FhWYC4LScKxZxkYiQJh3DyhWcQra454RpXRAeDu18MLitaJFz-oA3nF18EsRhKy7yp5HaatufleCuGLxsY


That's easy for you to say.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 8, 2021)

Nigel Farage event at rugby club cancelled as members cut up season tickets
					

"It was supposed to be a private function, but I think it’s a risk, taking on someone as divisive as Nigel Farage. I could not believe that they had made that decision"




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2021)

Farage has been seen driving a Kubelwagen he bought at the auctions, along the south coast, looking through binoculars, and using walkie-talkies, looking for immigrants arriving by boat.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2021)

Serene said:


> Farage has been seen driving a Kubelwagen he bought at the auctions, along the south coast, looking through binoculars, and using walkie-talkies, looking for immigrants arriving by boat.


I wish much of what you posted here were true!


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I wish much of what you posted here were true!


If Farage bought a Kubelwagen he would likely have a gun rack installed on it and a picture of Boudica on the back of it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 28, 2021)

😂 Fuhrer Farage's latest YouTube video from 7 days ago. A thing to behold. Looks like it has pissed off atleast some of his acolytes. The grift continues and appears to have moved to Thrillz (a British company) :


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 28, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> 😂 Fuhrer Farage's latest YouTube video from 7 days ago. A thing to behold. Looks like it has pissed off atleast some of his acolytes. The grift continues and appears to have moved to Thrillz (a British company) :




What an absolute dickhead


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 28, 2021)

What a truly talentness narcissist he is.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 28, 2021)

hmm is their a public number for farrage anywhere


would pay the chuckle brother 35 buck to call Nigel a cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm is their a public number for farrage anywhere
> 
> 
> would pay the chuckle brother 35 buck to call Nigel a cunt


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 298646


You'd think that he might have been quicker to dispense with the MEP designation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You'd think that he might have been quicker to dispense with the MEP designation.


Yeh. Don't go to nigelfarage.co.uk, it presents the great man in an unflattering nsfw light


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2021)

Still can afford a two vehicle security team.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 28, 2021)

and that matter because?


he worth around 4 million methinks internet say so


he been peddling his arse around for around 20 years

shame brexit happened for the fella, has turn him into just another racist talking head

and the worlds filled up with them in the last 6 years


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> What a truly talentness narcissist he is.


A turd that just won’t flush.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2021)

“Join Nigel Farage, Jason Miller, Laurence Fox, and many others at the inaugural 2021 Counter Conference this December at indigo at The O2 in London. Featuring a day of hotly-anticipated panels and keynote speeches on free speech topics, Counter Conference will be a celebration of the intellectual rebellion against the status quo. Book your tickets now to join us on 8 December. “

Says theo2 website.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> “Join Nigel Farage, Jason Miller, Laurence Fox, and many others at the inaugural 2021 Counter Conference this December at indigo at The O2 in London. Featuring a day of hotly-anticipated panels and keynote speeches on free speech topics, Counter Conference will be a celebration of the intellectual rebellion against the status quo. Book your tickets now to join us on 8 December. “
> 
> Says theo2 website.


There’s quite a few O2 crew members who are rather pissed off about this.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> “Join Nigel Farage, Jason Miller, Laurence Fox, and many others at the inaugural 2021 Counter Conference this December at indigo at The O2 in London. Featuring a day of hotly-anticipated panels and keynote speeches on free speech topics, Counter Conference will be a celebration of the intellectual rebellion against the status quo. Book your tickets now to join us on 8 December. “
> 
> Says theo2 website.


The intellectual rebellion??


----------



## klang (Nov 30, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There’s quite a few O2 crew members who are rather pissed off about this.


can't think of anything worse than working an event like that. Wonder if there are any plans to refuse / protest / strike / sabotage....


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Nov 30, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There’s quite a few O2 crew members who are rather pissed off about this.



Then they should organise and contact London Antifascists.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The intellectual rebellion??


Moronic Omicron says Hi!


----------



## souljacker (Nov 30, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> “Join Nigel Farage, Jason Miller, Laurence Fox, and many others at the inaugural 2021 Counter Conference this December at indigo at The O2 in London. Featuring a day of hotly-anticipated panels and keynote speeches on free speech topics, Counter Conference will be a celebration of the intellectual rebellion against the status quo. Book your tickets now to join us on 8 December. “
> 
> Says theo2 website.



They'll need to show vaccine status and wear masks to attend presumably. Which should be funny.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

souljacker said:


> They'll need to show vaccine status and wear masks to attend presumably. Which should be funny.



Doesn't look like masks will be needed.



> Where you don’t have to wear a face covering​All hospitality venues are exempt, including pubs, restaurants, cafes and canteens, bars, restaurants and bars in hotels or members’ clubs, and shisha bars.











						Covid: as rules on mask wearing in England return, what exactly is the law?
					

From Tuesday, people will have to wear masks under new measures, but where and how will this be policed?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 30, 2021)

It's next Wednesday and the tickets don't go on sale until this Friday. How many people does the venue hold?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> It's next Wednesday and the tickets don't go on sale until this Friday. How many people does the venue hold?





> *indigo at The O2 *is a modern, multi-functional 2,800 capacity entertainment venue located under the famous tented roof of The O2.
> 
> Boasting state-of-the-art sound and lighting, indigo at The O2 has established itself as one of the best places in London to enjoy any genre of live music and entertainment in an intimate setting.











						indigo at The O2 | The O2
					

<p>View upcoming events and shows at indigo at The O2 for a range of music and entertainment book your tickets now for some fantastic live events.</p>




					www.theo2.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> “Join Nigel Farage, Jason Miller, Laurence Fox, and many others at the inaugural 2021 Counter Conference this December at indigo at The O2 in London. Featuring a day of hotly-anticipated panels and keynote speeches on free speech topics, Counter Conference will be a celebration of the intellectual rebellion against the status quo. Book your tickets now to join us on 8 December. “
> 
> Says theo2 website.


the reason it's called a counter conference is because farage and his chums look forward to counting the money their marks hand over

it's an intellectual rebellion in the same way chucking is a revolt against the stomach


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> indigo at The O2 | The O2
> 
> 
> <p>View upcoming events and shows at indigo at The O2 for a range of music and entertainment book your tickets now for some fantastic live events.</p>
> ...


Thanks, best be online early, don't want to miss out. 😅


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 30, 2021)

klang said:


> Wonder if there are any plans to refuse / protest / strike / sabotage....



Only three letters need to be dropped to turn it into the Cunt Conference...


----------



## salem (Nov 30, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> It's next Wednesday and the tickets don't go on sale until this Friday. How many people does the venue hold?


Probably be cancelled because of 'intelligence reports' or something and they'll be on all the talk radio shows bleating about censorship. They might have even been banking on the o2 refusing them outright.


----------



## salem (Nov 30, 2021)

Fucking hell seems to be cancelled already - https://www.axs.com/uk/events/417030/counter-conference-2021-cancelled-tickets


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 30, 2021)

salem said:


> Probably be cancelled because of 'intelligence reports' or something and they'll be on all the talk radio shows bleating about censorship. They might have even been banking on the o2 refusing them outright.


Yea my first thought was it's not gonna go ahead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2021)

salem said:


> Probably be cancelled because of 'intelligence reports' or something and they'll be on all the talk radio shows bleating about censorship. They might have even been banking on the o2 refusing them outright.


'lack of intelligence' reports more like


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 30, 2021)

salem said:


> Fucking hell seems to be cancelled already - https://www.axs.com/uk/events/417030/counter-conference-2021-cancelled-tickets


----------



## klang (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2021)

"Cancel cancel culture conference cancelled".

Try saying that fast after six pints.


----------



## klang (Nov 30, 2021)

*'Due to the UK’s newly-mandated travel restrictions'*

not all bad then...


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The intellectual rebellion??


Yes, it's a protest against the very idea of intellectualism, featuring world leaders in not being intellectual.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> "Cancel cancel culture conference cancelled".
> 
> Try saying that fast *after six pints*.


"Le dejeuner de Farage"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> "Cancel cancel culture conference cancelled".
> 
> Try saying that fast after six pints.



cancel cancel culture cunts' conference cancelled


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cancel cancel culture cunts' conference cancelled


Crivens! Cancel cancel culture cunts' crappy conference cancelled!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

I dipped into GB News tonight, to what frog-face has to say about his cancelled o2 gig, but there's someone else hosting his show tonight.

It seems frog-face has jumped across the pond, to do an exclusive interview with Trump, to be aired as part of a 2-hour special tomorrow night.   

<shudders>


----------



## moochedit (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I dipped into GB News tonight, to what frog-face has to say about his cancelled o2 gig, but there's someone else hosting his show tonight.
> 
> It seems frog-face has jumped across the pond, to do an exclusive interview with Trump, to be aired as part of a 2-hour special tomorrow night.
> 
> <shudders>


🤮


----------



## Serene (Dec 2, 2021)

Farage has said he isnt going to the GB News xmas party as the turkey will be Halal.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 2, 2021)

oh.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2021)

Proper tongue-in-arse stuff from Farage and stupidity from Trump (as expected).









						Trump voices old grievances in freewheeling interview with Farage
					

Conversation broke little new ground as ex-president hinted that he might run for president again




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 2, 2021)

2 clowns throwing their own feces around like a couple of babies


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

Here you go..._Joy and cheer..._


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Here you go..._Joy and cheer..._




Mother of god. I really wasn't sure how he was going to stoop even lower, but he always finds a way!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Mother of god. I really wasn't sure how he was going to stoop even lower, but he always finds a way!


Born to grift.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 2, 2022)

This gives me some hope for the British public, since Farage has being bad mouthing the RNLI, they have had a large increase in donations. 









						After rightwing attacks on rescues, UK lifeboat charity has record fundraising year
					

The Royal National Lifeboat Institution has had ‘significant’ increase in annual donations after it went to the aid of asylum seekers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't know how I missed this when it first went up...but a twitter person created a series of images of Farage without teeth.
Enjoy:



There are others.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2022)

I bet he has the worst halitosis, esp since his wife left him


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I bet he has the worst halitosis, esp since his wife left him


Yep his teeth are brown as fuck thats the most irksome thing about him being on US TV reinforcing stereotypes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Yep his teeth are brown as fuck thats the most irksome thing about him being on US TV reinforcing stereotypes.


I bet he keeps a packet of Murray mints in the glove compartment of his Audi. And yes, I bet he has actually driving gloves.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 9, 2022)

I wonder when he will go on a Toblerone bender


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2022)

I wonder if the person who ran him down in 1985 fancies another go


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I bet he keeps a packet of Murray mints in the glove compartment of his Audi. And yes, I bet he has actually driving gloves.


The sling back will add just that extra purchase


----------



## brogdale (Jan 9, 2022)

Like a fly to shit...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Like a fly to shit...



What the fuck is wrong with the cunt? 🙄


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> What the fuck is wrong with the cunt? 🙄


Desperation to feel relevent.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2022)

like is like an evil zelig


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2022)

It's almost like he doesn't like an Australian style immigration system with control of their own borders after all.  Who would have thunk it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Desperation to feel relevent.


To some spat between a woo-addicted sportsperson and a government on the other side of the world trying to cover up for its own Covid incompetence. Desperate.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> It's almost like he doesn't like an Australian style immigration system with control of their own borders after all.  Who would have thunk it?



They’re controlling their own borders _wrong_!


----------



## teqniq (Jan 10, 2022)

Fair play to Andy Murray:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Like a fly to shit...



There should be some sort of legal penalty for mustard trousers and corduroy


----------



## existentialist (Jan 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> There should be some sort of legal penalty for mustard trousers and corduroy


There should be some sort of extra-legal penalty for the contents of said mustard trousers and corduroy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> There should be some sort of extra-legal penalty for the contents of said mustard trousers and corduroy.


Amputation at the waist


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 10, 2022)

I had a pair of mustard corduroy trousers like that back in the late 70s. They had belonged to one of my great-uncle's and my grandmother altered them to fit me (he was a big guy). Very fond of them.

In fairness, it's not a look that everyone can carry off, as el farrago illustrates.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Fair play to Andy Murray:



The turd replied:


----------



## existentialist (Jan 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> The turd replied:



Couldn't resist a few cheap shots there. Which figures


----------



## teqniq (Jan 10, 2022)

He has fuck all else, really,


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2022)

The Beeb are still in thrall to him, inviting him on Any Questions on Friday.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 10, 2022)

The mind fuckin boggles. But that’s the bbc


----------



## bimble (Jan 10, 2022)

Didn’t know he was going around talking about how important it is to have the freedom to not get vaccinated.
 Absolute shit excuse for a human being but the real problem is what is wrong with this country that’s enabled him, this pathetic venal little turd of a man, to impact it so massively.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 10, 2022)

Another tennis star weighs in:



bimble what is wrong with this country that enables shits like him and Grimes to have far more exposure that they ever deserved is the right-wing-press and as for the BBC; it is not in the least impartial.


----------



## bimble (Jan 10, 2022)

not a good enough explanation, nobody is forced to buy the daily mail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2022)

bimble said:


> not a good enough explanation, nobody is forced to buy the daily mail.


No indeed, you can read it for free online


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 10, 2022)

Only problem with that is that they use the numbers of download clicks to push their advertising revenue returns


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

what if you have that funny little pet name for your valentine...._frog-faced lying racist cunt?

_


----------



## oryx (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> what if you have that funny little pet name for your valentine...._frog-faced lying racist cunt?
> 
> _



  Just trying to imagine my OH's face if I sent him a Farage Valentine's message...


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 31, 2022)

He'll be on Only Fans next.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

how fucking desperate for money is he getting?


----------



## oryx (Jan 31, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> He'll be on Only Fans next.


No mind bleach could be strong enough...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 31, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> He'll be on Only Fans next.


Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> He'll be on Only Fans next.





oryx said:


> No mind bleach could be strong enough...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucking hell, he's off again.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2022)

Nigel Farage campaigning to retain our reliance on Russian gas, is it?


----------



## A380 (Mar 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Nigel Farage campaigning to retain our reliance on Russian gas, is it?


Surprised Putin’s still got the cash.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 7, 2022)

Wind power somewhat cheaper than gas at the moment, the useless melt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 7, 2022)

It isn’t even energy prices these pricks will focus on though, it’ll be cycle lanes, LTN’s and the horror of having to deal with more than one type of recycling bin.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2022)

So not content with trying to destroy Europe, he is now going after the planet. What a cunt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 7, 2022)

Oh, they are holding a rally, probably for just a couple of dozen twats.



Bollocks they are charging £5.50 a place, clearly Frog-face has learnt this lesson about people booking events with no intention of going. 

* or £100 for a VIP seat (front row seating and after show access to green room.), grifters have got to grift.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2022)

I did see there was a site that generates fake credit card numbers for sites that demand them before you can sign up, doubt that they'll accept them but with farrago you never know.


----------



## Ming (Mar 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



One MOAB accurately dropped would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Ming (Mar 7, 2022)

If you haven’t seen this it’s definitely worth 12 minutes if you want to see the money men behind Brexit and how Farage helped them exploit it.


----------



## A380 (Mar 7, 2022)

Well now Putin’s not in a position to keep up his end of the agreement the Man Frog needs another source of finance.


----------



## Ming (Mar 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> Well now Putin’s not in a position to keep up his end of the agreement the Man Frog needs another source of finance.


He’s only got one ball y’know. Of the top of my head i can only think of one…he should get a toothbrush moustache.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm starting to dislike him now.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 7, 2022)

Only 'now'?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2022)

His face does my head in.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 7, 2022)

It is eminently punchable.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2022)

He's on your side though. Him and Icke never in the same room.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2022)

I always seem to focus on how rancid the inside of his gob must be


----------



## Ming (Mar 7, 2022)

He actually said to the EU MEPs after the referendum that they should ‘get proper jobs’. There was a guy photographed face palming behind him when he said that. The MEP’s job was a surgeon and European health commissioner. Farage’s pre-politics job? Commodities trader.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 8, 2022)

Humberto said:


> His face does my head in.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2022)

Farage has been cancelled, he's going to so be pissed off! 









						CANCELLED: Nigel Farage 'vote power not poverty' rally in Bolton called off
					

A RALLY planned by Nigel Farage’s campaign group “vote power not poverty” that had been due to take place in Bolton has been cancelled.




					www.theboltonnews.co.uk
				






> A statement issued by the [Bolton Wanderers] club said: “A 'Vote Power Not Poverty' Rally scheduled for later this month at the Bolton Whites Hotel will not be happening.
> 
> “The event has been cancelled by BWFC and is not something the club and business wishes to be associated with.”
> 
> Before the cancellation was announced the group had been keen to promote its meeting in Bolton as its first ever rally.



I bet he'll be on an auto-rant tonight, I think I'll record his show for the entertainment value.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Farage has been cancelled, he's going to so be pissed off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they should have waited for him to be well en route and then cancelled it


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> View attachment 313419


don't those teeth make you want to give a dentist some work?


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Farage has been cancelled, he's going to so be pissed off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was never even in Bolton, the club are in Horwich.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> It was never even in Bolton, the club are in Norwich.



Not Norwich, but in Horwich, in the Borough of Bolton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> It was never even in Bolton, the club are in Norwich.


it's a long long way


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Farage has been cancelled, he's going to so be pissed off!


I believe the phrase is_ if he doesn't like it he can fuck off back to Russia_


----------



## brogdale (Mar 10, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I believe the phrase is_ if he doesn't like it he can fuck off back to Russia_


Moscow calling...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2022)

Even about Covfefe?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Moscow calling...




is he posting from a bunker 

the daft gobshite


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 13, 2022)

I know you all like to call him Toad of Toad Hall, but I increasingly see Dominar Rygel XVI!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2022)

A grifter has got to grift.





Spoiler: Screen grab for those that don't see tweets appear.







What a fucking cockwobble.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> A grifter has got to grift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know mothers wanted to be made to vomit on mothers' day


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I didn't know mothers wanted to be made to vomit on mothers' day



I've started a special thread, my mother's reaction cracked me up. 

What would your mother's reaction be, to getting one of these on Mother's Day?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've started a special thread, my mother's reaction cracked me up.
> 
> What would your mother's reaction be, to getting one of these on Mother's Day?


That's got to be thread of the year


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2022)

He's been cancelled by a second venue now, which means he has cancelled the launch of his new campaign! 



> Nigel Farage has cancelled the launch of his new campaign against net zero after a second venue pulled out of hosting it.
> 
> Organisers of the Vote Power Not Poverty rally said “a wave of abuse, threats and intimidation” had led them to scrap the event, which had been scheduled to take place in Bolton on Saturday.
> 
> The launch of the campaign, which is calling for a referendum on the government’s pledge to reach net zero carbon emissions by 2050, was originally due to be held at Bolton Wanderers’ stadium but the football club pulled out amid a fan backlash.





> The rally was set to be relocated to 3D Centre, a wedding and function space, but campaign organisers told _The Independent _on Monday they had cancelled the event entirely after that venue also pulled out.
> 
> “The amount of intimidation the owner was under became impossible,” a spokesman for the campaign told _The Independent_. “It’s even worse than Brexit.”













						Nigel Farage cancels launch of campaign against net zero after second venue pulls out
					

Vote Power Not Poverty organisers claim ‘abuse, threats and intimidation’ have made event untenable




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's been cancelled by a second venue now, which means he has cancelled the launch of his new campaign!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironic, seeing as now I guess he will _net zero_ profit from his tedious tent preacher prattery


----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2022)

Doesn't cancelling his appearance play into the image of valiant outsider he's cultivated over the years? He and others can market themselves as "speaking the truth they don't want you to hear".


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 22, 2022)

bit of hard sell when you have you own TV station that bugger all people tune into

problem with being a one issue man when it's done you stock goes down

more than likely at this point is more annoyed brexit happened it was his meal ticket for 30 years


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 22, 2022)

stavros said:


> Doesn't cancelling his appearance play into the image of valiant outsider he's cultivated over the years? He and others can market themselves as "speaking the truth they don't want you to hear".



Yeah, but apart from his tiny loyal following of loons, no one will be listening. 

He was a one trick pony, that trick is done, for most people he's irrelevant now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> bit of hard sell when you have you own TV station that bugger all people tune into



I think you mean he has his 'own TV show', which happens to be the most watched on kGB News, yet Newsround on CBBC gets around twice the number of viewers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think you mean he has his 'own TV show', which happens to be the most watched on kGB News, yet Newsround on CBBC gets around twice the number of viewers.


Ironic, seeing as how in terms of hosts of television news programmes there are none more craven than him


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 22, 2022)

From the GB News thread...



cupid_stunt said:


> Interesting comparison, BARB figures w/e 6/3/22 -
> 
> Gbeebies - Farage takes 4 out of the top 10 viewed shows, with between 65,400 & 90,600 viewers.
> 
> CBBC - Newsround takes 4 out of the top 10 viewed shows, with between 100,936 & 195,300 viewers.


----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, but apart from his tiny loyal following of loons, no one will be listening.
> 
> He was a one trick pony, that trick is done, for most people he's irrelevant now.


That's always been the case, yet he's long been booked on mainstream channels. 35 appearances on Question Time, the second highest of any right wing politician, after Ken Clarke (for the purposes of this stat neither Labour or the Lib Dems are relatively right wing).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 22, 2022)

stavros said:


> That's always been the case, yet he's long been booked on mainstream channels. 35 appearances on Question Time, the second highest of any right wing politician, after Ken Clarke (for the purposes of this stat neither Labour or the Lib Dems are relatively right wing).



That was when he was fairly mainstream as leader of UKIP/BP & winner of EU elections, and before his one trick came to an end with the Brexit vote, when has he been on mainstream channels recently?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2022)

So, whilst the Flying Fucking Farage launces his new campaign against net zero with 'Vote Power Not Poverty', it turns out...



> *Nigel Farage will secure a payday of €19m if he can help revive the fortunes of a Dutch green energy company* riven by a dispute between its directors and a major shareholder.
> 
> The former Ukip leader owns 1m share options in Dutch Green Business, which can be redeemed if the company’s share price leaps from its current level of €1 to €20, netting him €18.5m, an investigation by Greenpeace found.



The little shit, but it gets worst...



> Mr Farage announced last year that he had become chairman of the advisory board to DGB, which is listed in Amsterdam, but his appointment was delayed following a dispute between *John Mappin, Mr Farage’s friend* who introduced him to the company, and DGB’s board.
> 
> *Mr Mappin, a pro-Putin Cornish hotelier and leading conspiracy theorist who offers discounts to anti-vaxxers*, owns a 30pc stake in DGB with his wife, according to Bloomberg data.





> *Meanwhile Mr Mappin has expressed pro-Putin views on his Twitter account in recent weeks.*
> 
> On Feb 24 he said: *“What President Putin has done is a gift for the freedom of the world. Those who love freedom have a duty to back him up.”*



Jesus H Christ on a Bike. 

Paywall busted Telegraph link - Nigel Farage in line for £16m windfall from green energy company


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 31, 2022)

It's feels unlikely that a company's share price would leap from $1 to $20 over a very short period of time. I mean I know it happens but it's not common.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> It's feels unlikely that a company's share price would leap from $1 to $20 over a very short period of time. I mean I know it happens but it's not common.


I guess we should ask an expert


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> It's feels unlikely that a company's share price would leap from $1 to $20 over a very short period of time. I mean I know it happens but it's not common.



It doesn't mention a time period.

But that's a side issue anyway, I posted it because of his hypocrisy in campaigning against net zero whilst being involved in a green energy company, and his friendship with a pro-Putin conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 3, 2022)

He is the turgid effluence of a debased system.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 4, 2022)

Humberto said:


> He is the turgid effluence of a debased system.


loves democracy...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2022)

brogdale said:


> loves democracy...
> 
> View attachment 317047


if he likes orban so much he should fuck off and live there


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2022)

**


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2022)

Nigel Farage says nobody follows him on Twitter anymore, blames ‘algorithm’
					

Former Brexit Party chief urges Elon Musk to make his posts popular again




					www.independent.co.uk
				




 algorithm at fault, not at all him being an utter tosser.




> Mr Farage admitted that it was possible that "my stuff's really dull and boring" and that "I've not nothing interesting to say, no original thoughts whatsoever".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Nigel Farage says nobody follows him on Twitter anymore, blames ‘algorithm’
> 
> 
> Former Brexit Party chief urges Elon Musk to make his posts popular again
> ...





> The former Brexit campaigner's 18-month run of back luck gaining followers on social media appears to align exactly with Britain’s departure from the European Union's single market at the start of 2021.



Well that's hardly surprising, he was a one trick pony, people got bored of him and moved on.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Nigel Farage says nobody follows him on Twitter anymore, blames ‘algorithm’
> 
> 
> Former Brexit Party chief urges Elon Musk to make his posts popular again
> ...



you think he would of gotten the idea from the viewing figures of GB News


no ones limiting his exposure people are just no longer interested


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2022)

The Frog Lord lost out big time when people voted for Brexit since it took leaving the EU into the political mainstream. He built a political presence and made a steady living out of something he probably thought would never happen.
Then it did and suddenly no-one gave a shit about what he thought and he became completely irrelevant. He tried to hitch his wagon to Trump's rising star but Trump is King Midas in reverse so that didn't work out.
So now he is the frog that did indeed get kissed by the princess but remained a frog and no-one cares.
It would be sad if he wasn't such a complete tosser so it's actually funny.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Nigel Farage says nobody follows him on Twitter anymore, blames ‘algorithm’
> 
> 
> Former Brexit Party chief urges Elon Musk to make his posts popular again
> ...


Haha and the explanation:


*"Nigel Farage being hit by the bot purge"
*


----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2022)

His flock has deserted him. That needs to change: and change fast! 

Be in pantomime this christmas.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2022)

I was joking but the whole austerity immiserater to Strictly Come Dancing trail has already been blazed by Ed Balls and Big Brother by the 'I salute your indefatigability' gobshite. Who knows.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Apr 27, 2022)

Truth is, really, Farage would have a higher profile and more attention now if he was still an elected politician. Which he's not, because of Brexit.


----------



## Serene (Apr 27, 2022)

Farage has been seen on the coast again, shouting at the RNLI through a megaphone. ( OK I made that up, it isnt true  )


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 29, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (May 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Is he Bungle or Zippy ?


----------



## moochedit (May 30, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Is he Bungle or Zippy ?



I wish he'd zip his gob up!


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Some people's dreams are two-fold;  (1) a better life in a country not of their birth, and (2) their small, overcrowded boat to land safely on a beach very much like that one.

I hope they achieve their dreams.  I suspect Mr Farage would take a slightly more hypocritical stance.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> The Frog Lord lost out big time when people voted for Brexit since it took leaving the EU into the political mainstream. He built a political presence and made a steady living out of something he probably thought would never happen.
> Then it did and suddenly no-one gave a shit about what he thought and he became completely irrelevant. He tried to hitch his wagon to Trump's rising star but Trump is King Midas in reverse so that didn't work out.
> So now he is the frog that did indeed get kissed by the princess but remained a frog and no-one cares.
> It would be sad if he wasn't such a complete tosser so it's actually funny.


There in lies the fuck up.  Tory Brexit (for which there was no real consultation beyond yes/no) was more about ridding itself of tanks on its party lawn than best interest of country. 

Farage did himself no favours with his announcements on the night of the referendum that Bloomberg investigsted


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> Farage did himself no favours with his announcements on the night of the referendum that Bloomberg investigsted


what does this mean?


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> what does this mean?







__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh right - how did this not do him any favours? I don't think very many people remember it


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> oh right - how did this not do him any favours? I don't think very many people remember it


Don't think the Treasury will forget


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> Don't think the Treasury will forget


what is the treasury doing to Nigel Farage?


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> what is the treasury doing to Nigel Farage?


Long may Mr Farage be Mr Farage


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> Long may Mr Farage be Mr Farage


I'm not really any clearer what you think the consequences to Farage of his referendum night concession are tbh


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm not really any clearer what you think the consequences to Farage of his referendum night concession are tbh



I think if Mr Farage ever has any desire to recline on red leather he"ll have to pop down DFS, they are probably having a sale


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 1, 2022)

Probably be kinder to brick him up in a cave.


----------



## locomotive (Jun 2, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Probably be kinder to brick him up in a cave.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 2, 2022)

David Cameron's HS2 dreams


----------



## two sheds (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## MickiQ (Aug 4, 2022)

I wouldn't have thought the Frog Lord would be into movies glorifying the crossing of the Channel in small boats


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2022)

Farage peddling his shit to an enthusiastic audience at CPAC (Conservative Political Action Conference) in the US, a thread:


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 7, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Farage peddling his shit to an enthusiastic audience at CPAC (Conservative Political Action Conference) in the US, a thread:



Is that the same event that just cheered on Victor Orban and his fascist pogrom vs LGBTQ/Everyone not him?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Is that the same event that just cheered on Victor Orban and his fascist pogrom vs LGBTQ/Everyone not him?


Yup.








						Critics say he runs an 'open dictatorship.' Why is Viktor Orbán a star at CPAC?
					

“The reason that Orbán keeps winning is he has the control of a dictator,” said one political scientist. “So the question is, what are the Republicans in it for?"




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Tanya1982 (Aug 7, 2022)

Pick a random cunt, and there will be a picture of Nigel Farage grinning away beside them.

Today, it's this charmer...









						Inside the violent, misogynistic world of TikTok’s new star, Andrew Tate
					

Observer investigation reveals how the ex-kickboxer and Big Brother contestant from Luton has gone from obscurity to global internet fame in months




					www.theguardian.com
				




A few months ago I was reading a very good long piece in the New Yorker on the Falwell family, and all of a sudden, Nigel Farage was being invoked, in reference to him having given the 'convocation' (which the students are mandated to attend) at Liberty University. He'd been paid to appear at that particular 'no sex' far right Christian front organisation shortly before Falwell Jnr was exposed as a 'cuck' who recruits 'bulls' to fuck his wife in front of him.

He really does get everywhere.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 10, 2022)

Polishing up his fascist credentials


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Farage peddling his shit to an enthusiastic audience at CPAC (Conservative Political Action Conference) in the US, a thread:



Amazing political outlook... Get this man on Question Time asaps


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 10, 2022)

When i read that, I automatically have vision of herr hitler at a rally


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> When i read that, I automatically have vision of herr hitler at a rally


More like Roderick Spode though


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 5, 2022)

He's brought out his own range of gin, in three separate racist flavours.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2022)

I hope the red is made with his own blood


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> He's brought out his own range of gin, in three separate racist flavours.
> View attachment 341179


Soon to be sold for 49p a shot in a Wetherspoons near you.


----------



## danski (Sep 5, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Soon to be sold for 49p a shot in a Wetherspoons near you.


That much?!


----------



## Raheem (Sep 5, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Soon to be sold for 49p a shot in a Wetherspoons near you.


They'd have to relabel it as Gary Glitter gin.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 5, 2022)

Not available in Black or Brown


----------



## JimW (Sep 5, 2022)

If you mix them together you get the colour and taste of meths.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> If you mix them together you get the colour and taste of meths.



Crystal meth?


----------



## Serene (Oct 13, 2022)

Nigel Farage has called for Canada geese to be deported. Yesterday, he raised calls for Canadian Geese that have been landing on his lawn to be deported. Speaking yesterday, he said " These things are not from this country. They have been flying over our borders and are feeding on English lawns. They need deporting. " He said " they are marching around on my garden like Nazis. " When asked the geese denied any link to extreme right-wing politics. In a statement today he said that " My grandfather didnt fly Spitfires so that these pond birds could take the piss ".


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 17, 2022)

I've just been reminded of this 2016 article where Farridge has lunch with Henry Mance of the FT - during which time six pints of ale, a bottle of claret and two glasses of port were consumed. Even if Mance were pacing him (and he admits he's already in stag party territory at three pints) that's some serious toping. It's a regular thing for Farage.
Never mind what an utter shit he is.


> Lunch with the FT: Nigel Farage​‘I am what I am,’ says the Ukip leader over six pints, a bottle of wine and two glasses of port


Paywall busted


			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I've just been reminded of this 2016 article where Farridge has lunch with Henry Mance of the FT - during which time six pints of ale, a bottle of claret and two glasses of port were consumed. Even if Mance were pacing him (and he admits he's already in stag party territory at three pints) that's some serious toping. It's a regular thing for Farage.
> Never mind what an utter shit he is.
> 
> Paywall busted
> ...


Is that just Farage or the two of them?


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 17, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that just Farage or the two of them?


It's not clear. Mance had three pints but I don't know what else he drank. I reckon even if he was keeping pace with Farage (he says he tries to, implying he doesn't) then Farage has a problem. It says in the article that Farage's father was an alcoholic. It was fairly normal in City banking and trading circles until about late 70s. 

From the article: 


> Farage orders the house speciality — stewed cheese — for both of us, and picks a bottle of wine. For me, this is now entering stag-party territory; for him, it’s little more than holy communion. “The thing we used to drink here was port,” he says. “We’d all go back to work, all crimson. That’s just what we did! No one cared. I don’t drink port at all now, ever.”
> What happened in the afternoons? “Chaos. Extraordinary. I remember once there was a really big cock-up . . . I remember the boss saying, ‘So when did this happen?’ ‘Half-past four yesterday afternoon.’ ‘Oh well, there we are then.’ The boss accepted this!”


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 17, 2022)

oh fuck Farage  he about as topical as my last shit

4pm btw


----------



## MrSki (Nov 17, 2022)

I have just this minute posted on the bandwidthz thread but it really belongs here.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 17, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> oh fuck Farage  he about as topical as my last shit
> 
> 4pm btw


He is the mole in whackamole
He'll be there again to scrape up the remnants of those who found the Tory party not right wing enough.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2022)

Farage is now in a spat with Mick Lynch (I doubt Mick gives a fuck) and has invited him for a beer on his show , claiming that he got on well with Bob Crow , & claiming Bob knew how many of the RMT voted for Brexit. Which is remarkable given that Bob died in 2014 , way before the referendum was part of the Tory Manifesto in 2015 , and the actual referendum in 2016.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Farage is now in a spat with Mick Lynch (I doubt Mick gives a fuck) and has invited him for a beer on his show , claiming that he got on well with Bob Crow , & claiming Bob knew how many of the RMT voted for Brexit. Which is remarkable given that Bob died in 2014 , way before the referendum was part of the Tory Manifesto in 2015 , and the actual referendum in 2016.


farage frequents seances


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> farage frequents seances


Would prefer him to be actually speaking to Bob Crow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Would prefer him to be actually speaking to Bob Crow.


i only met bob crow once, the full details of course in my autobiography (forthcoming), _brushes with greatness_, when he held the door open for me as i went into rmt hq


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i only met bob crow once, the full details of course in my autobiography (forthcoming), _brushes with greatness_, when he held the door open for me as i went into rmt hq


Used to see him about as I worked near the RMT office when he ran the show.


----------



## ItStillWontWork (Nov 25, 2022)

Man I wish Bob Crow and Tony Benn we’re still alive during the Brexit campaign. Would have made things so much more interesting. 

Maybe even Corbyn would have grown some hair on his balls and spoken his mind in favour of leaving. Oh well 🙁


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Farage is now in a spat with Mick Lynch (I doubt Mick gives a fuck) and has invited him for a beer on his show , claiming that he got on well with Bob Crow , & claiming Bob knew how many of the RMT voted for Brexit. Which is remarkable given that Bob died in 2014 , way before the referendum was part of the Tory Manifesto in 2015 , and the actual referendum in 2016.


Saw a brief clip yesterday? when Mick Lynch asks the GB news fella if Farage is there then says if he is I don't want to talk to  him and then asks if there are any normal press about


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 25, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Farage is now in a spat with Mick Lynch (I doubt Mick gives a fuck) and has invited him for a beer on his show , claiming that he got on well with Bob Crow , & claiming Bob knew how many of the RMT voted for Brexit. Which is remarkable given that Bob died in 2014 , way before the referendum was part of the Tory Manifesto in 2015 , and the actual referendum in 2016.


Farage got it massively wrong in his support for Brexit, he clearly believed that he would have a major role in a post-Brexit UK, In reality he has become a minor talk show host with an audience size that would be embarrassing for a pub comedian.
The best thing for him personally would have been a Remain vote so he could continue to draw his MEP salary and campaign for Brexit safe in the knowledge it would never happen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 25, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Farage is now in a spat with Mick Lynch (I doubt Mick gives a fuck) and has invited him for a beer on his show , claiming that he got on well with Bob Crow , & claiming Bob knew how many of the RMT voted for Brexit. Which is remarkable given that Bob died in 2014 , way before the referendum was part of the Tory Manifesto in 2015 , and the actual referendum in 2016.



That will be down to this, which I posted on the GB News thread this morning.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 25, 2022)

Boris, infamously, wrote two 750-word articles in favour of Remain and Leave. Like Farage he could have played the cards very differently. History will not allow us to observe that alternative reality.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 26, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Boris, infamously, wrote two 750-word articles in favour of Remain and Leave. Like Farage he could have played the cards very differently. History will not allow us to observe that alternative reality.


Not history - it's physics that prevents time travel.


----------



## Funky_monks (Nov 26, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Farage is now in a spat with Mick Lynch (I doubt Mick gives a fuck) and has invited him for a beer on his show , claiming that he got on well with Bob Crow , & claiming Bob knew how many of the RMT voted for Brexit. Which is remarkable given that Bob died in 2014 , way before the referendum was part of the Tory Manifesto in 2015 , and the actual referendum in 2016.


Yeeees, but also:

Exit Europe from the left | Bob Crow

So I kinda see where Farage is coming from, although he is obviously lying (naturally, its what he does). 
Quite liked that article, was useful for explaining to centrist types that the left aren't all fans on the EU.


----------



## gosub (Nov 26, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Not history - it's physics that prevents time travel.


No it's physics that allows time travel. Thankfully


Everything happening all at once would be very hard to deal with


----------



## A380 (Nov 29, 2022)

Good to see a local authority calling the frog face liar a liar for a change.









						Bedford Borough Council thanks Nigel Farage for 'flagging' Borough's diversity after Twitter gaff - Bedford Independent
					

Nigel Farage, the former leader of UKIP and the Brexit Party, has been thanked by Bedford Borough Council for 'flagging' how diverse our Borough is. In an incorrect tweet...




					www.bedfordindependent.co.uk


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


>




It does kind of look like he's tucked the anchor into his pants.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2022)

I now don't understand that photograph at all


----------



## ItStillWontWork (Dec 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I now don't understand that photograph at all



Yeah, I don't get it either


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 1, 2022)

It's been really weirdly photoshopped. I guess they found a photo of Farage reclining and wanted to incorporate an anchor to make the joke, but got carried away with themselves.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2022)

it's the anchor that's wearing the trousers in that relationship


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 1, 2022)

Would probably have been a lot easier to photoshop Farage on a punt.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I now don't understand that photograph at all



anchor in a wanker


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 1, 2022)

Cock on a dock


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


>



It’s either wanker with an anchor or Farage on a barge?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 1, 2022)

Arsehole on a knoll?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 1, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Arsehole on a knoll?


If only.


----------



## gosub (Dec 23, 2022)

Nigel Farage Said 'Britain Is Broken' – So Twitter Asked Him Who Was Responsible
					

Even presenter Gabby Logan tweeted: "This is a parody account? Yes?"



					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Dec 23, 2022)

gosub said:


> Nigel Farage Said 'Britain Is Broken' – So Twitter Asked Him Who Was Responsible
> 
> 
> Even presenter Gabby Logan tweeted: "This is a parody account? Yes?"
> ...



The seeds had been sown for that well before he arrived on the scene, but still a case of stepping on the rake that everyone else saw a mile off.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2022)

The story here I expect is him building up his case for the Reform Party...Britain Is Broken, They're Reversing Brexit, We Will Reform Britain... Britain is Broken could be the new 3 word campaigning riff.
Hes not done yet, and if he really commits to it then Reform will take a significant chunk of the vote in the near future. Theres also a lot of Tory supporters who are still angry that 'Boris and Liz' were stolen from them and that the current Tories are secretly socialists...Britain is Broken because taxes are too high etc


----------

